# Авиация > До 1945 >  Реальный Чкалов

## Александр Соловьёв

Общий привет, All!

Случилась тут одна оказия. Пробило меня перечитать книги про В.П. Чкалова. 
Вот, думаю, беда-то какая! Одно кино одноимённое в голове...

Сказано - сделано. Благо у нас это не сложно. Библиотек в Петербурге хватает.
Пошёл Российскую Национальную - туда в советское время в обязательном порядке каждое издательство отсылало по два экземпляра выпущенных книг.
Отыскать книги было просто.
Всё, что выходило о В.П. Чкалове, в РНБ отсортировано в отдельный каталог - личность то знаменитая.

Поразило, что книг о В.П. Чкалове - всего-ничего! Шестьдесят штук, включая фотоальбомы.
Из этих шестидесяти - оригинальных не набирается и двух десятков. Остальные - переиздания или перепевы одного и того же текста.

Автором процентов 80% книг и фотоальбомов является О.Э. Чкалова и её дети. 
Все они, как выяснилось, представляют собой один и тот же, раз и навсегда выверенный текст, рисующий облик героического выдающегося лётчика. Штамповка! Менялись в тексте только  акценты. 
То В.П. Чкалова "враги народа" притесняли, то они уже и не враги, а "непонимающие авиационного прогресса"... В общем, - согласно коньюктуре и действовавших в стране политических установок.

Прочитал все эти книги и пошёл в Центральную Военно-Морскую библиотеку (ЦВМБ) - читать журнальные статьи.
В ЦВМБ библиографы - молодцы. Завели и отслеживают отдельный каталог, куда сведены все данные о публикациях о разных выдающихся личностях нашей Армии и Флота.

Перечитал статьи.

Из всего прочитанного сделал делал выписки. Сопоставил.
Весьма любопытная картина сложилась. Даже какая-то неожиданная.

Подумал, подумал и решил заметки эти на форуме выложить. Ведь не у каждого в нашей огромной стране есть возможность посещать столь крупные библиотеки.

Мои выводы не истина в последней инстанции! Это всего лишь элементарный библиографический анализ. Который следует проверить данными архивов и свидетельствами очевидцев. Но вот исходной ступенькой для определения истинного места В.П. Чкалова в нашей авиационной истории вполне может послужить.

Предлагаю провести такое обсуждение. Но, чур, железное условие: пустопорожними эмоциями сей анализ не засорять. И темы гибели В.П. Чкалова не касаться - не этично!

Давайте так: перед тем, как высказаться - перечитываем хотя бы одну книгу о В.П. Чкалове! В обязательном порядке! ибо, как я успел уже убедиться, у большинства населения нашей страны в голове не реальный В.П. Чкалов, а киногерой одноимённого фильма.

С уважением ко всем. Александр Соловьёв, СПб.

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Пламенный большевик В.П. Чкалов»*

Валерий Чкалов «Высоко над землёй /Рассказы лётчика/» - Ленинград: изд-во Детской литературы, 1939, тираж 25000 экз.:

«Пламенный большевик
«Смерть вырвала из рядов коммунистической партии сталинского сокола, нашего знатного земляка, знаменитого большевика Валерия Павловича Чкалова…» /М.Кузин, секретарь Горьковского Горкома ВКП(б)/.

Подольск. Центральный Архив Министерства Обороны РФ (ЦАМО РФ). «Личное дело №268818»:
- Будучи членом РКСМ, был «исключён на 6 месяцев за недисциплинированность». Данных о восстановлении в РКСМ в личном деле нет… Никаких заявлений с просьбой принять его кандидатом в члены ВКП(б) в личном деле нет.

«Пламенный большевик» В.П. Чкалов был принят в члены ВКП(б) лишь в августе 1936-го, постановлением ЦК ВКП(б). Минуя комсомол и обязательный кандидатский  стаж. Заявление о приёме в партию, В.П. Чкалов написал по личному предложению /равноценному указанию/ И.В. Сталина.
Партийный билет №1278341, выдан Ленинградским Р.К. г. Москвы.

До августа 1936 года «пламенный большевик» был беспартийным и ни в каких революционных событиях не участвовал.

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

Во всех книгах о В.П. Чкалова описываются одни и те же случаи из его жизни. Описываются разными словами, с разной степенью подробности...
Но они одни и те же. И их четырнадцать. Чуть больше, чем подвигов у Геракла.
Стоит остановиться на рассмотрении каждого их этих подвигов Чкалова

*«Подвиг» 1-й:  «Выдающийся облёт Чкаловым купола Исаакиевского собора»* 

Участник ВОВ, лётчик-истребитель, лётчик-испытатель Анатолий Маркуша «Бессмертный флагман. Лирический репортаж» - М: «Молодая гвардия», 1974, тираж 100000 экз.:
«Вираж вокруг купола Исаакиевского собора.
Прежде всего установим высоту Исаакия – 101 метр 88 сантиметров. Теперь заглянем в инструкцию по технике пилотирования тех лет. Отклонение по высоте на вираже допускалось ±25 метров. Это на оценку удовлетворительно! Выходит, выполнить вираж вокруг купола Исаакиевского собора было в возможности рядового истребителя…» (стр. 54)

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 2-й:  «Чкалов – основоположник перевёрнутого пилотажа»*

1.	Журнал «Вестник Воздушного Флота» 1924 год, №10, №11: статья Е. Татарченко «Перевёрнутый полёт» - учебный материал для лётчиков-истребителей: техника полёта, методика управления самолётом, выполнение фигур перевёрнутого пилотажа.
2.	Журнал «Хроника Воздушного Дела» 1929 год, №1(18), перевод из «Aero Digest» 1928 год (т.13, №4, стр. 671 и №5, стр. 904): рубрика «Лётное дело»: переводная статья «Высший пилотаж в перевёрнутом полёте» «известного американского гоночного пилота и виртуоза в высшем пилотаже, А. Вильямса» который «делится своим опытом в пилотировании самолёта и выполнении различных фигур в перевёрнутом полёте, специальным изучением которого А. Вильямс занимался в течение нескольких лет». Подробно изложена техника выполнения всех фигур высшего пилотажа в перевёрнутом полёте, включая изобретённые и впервые выполненные А. Вильямсом. Даны схемы, подробные инструкции, описано поведение самолёта и действия лётчика, приведены методики подготовки к выполнению той или иной фигуры перевёрнутого пилотажа. Включая фигуры в советской авиации дотоле неизвестные: например фигура -  вертикальная «S». Описаны все испытываемые самолётом и лётчиком перегрузки. А. Вильмсон начал исследования перевёрнутого пилотажа по заказу Смитсонианского института ещё в начале двадцатых годов, когда Чкалов и летать-то не умел.

Как известно, в 1924 году Чкалов только-только прибыл в Особую Краснознамённую авиаэскадрилью и никаким перевёрнутым пилотажем ещё не занимался за неимением подходящих самолётов.
Так кто основоположник перевёрнутого пилотажа?
Может быть всё-таки комбриг Е.Н. Татарченко и американский лётчик-испытатель А. Вильямс?!

А может В.П. Чкалов учебник по перевёрнутому пилотажу написал? Или инструкцию какую, для начинающих?..

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 3-й:  «Чкалов совершил над Ленинградом 250 мёртвых петель подряд»
*
Г. Акопян «Великий лётчик Валерий Чкалов» - М.: Гос. Воен. Изд. Наркомата Обороны Союза ССР, 1940, стр. 15: «Чкалов делает подряд 250 мёртвых петель – получает 10 суток ареста с содержанием на гауптвахте».

И. АНТОШИН  «Первые полёты в эскадрилье» 
(«Наш Чкалов» Сборник воспоминаний. Издание 2-е, переработанное и дополненное. 
Составитель О.Э. Чкалова – М.: изд-во ЦК ВЛКСМ «Молодая гвардия», 1969, тираж 65000 экз.):

«…я шёл как-то в выходной день по улице Красных зорь. Вдруг со стороны Аптекарского острова послышался прерывистый гул мотора. Через несколько минут я увидел истребитель, идущий на очень небольшой высоте над крышами домов. Истребитель летел «мёртвыми петлями», делая одну петлю за другой. Он продвигался вдоль Большого проспекта. Несмотря на то, что определить номер самолёта было трудно, я понял, что он из моей части.
Я никому не давал разрешения на полёты в выходной и поспешил на аэродром. Приехав, увидел, что ангар открыт, а неподалёку стоит самолёт Чкалова. Валерий по всем правилам отрапортовал мне, что он испытывал крепость подмоторной рамы. Подмоторная рама в полном порядке. Я спросил, кто разрешил ему этот полёт и почему «мёртвые петли» делались на недопустимо низкой высоте, да ещё над центром Петроградской стороны. Валерий не ответил. Лишь после моего приказания отвечать на вопросы он сказал: 
- Товарищ командир, я виноват и готов нести наказание.
Я был возмущён его поведением и приказал ему немедленно отправиться к коменданту города на десять суток под арест.
Этот серьёзный проступок меня сильно огорчил и взволновал. Я не мог допустить мысли, чтобы Чкалов без причины пошёл на такое лихачество, и решил произвести тщательное расследование. Но, несмотря на опрос многих его товарищей, ничего не смог выяснить.
Через два три дня я получил записку с гарнизонной гауптвахты от Чкалова. Он писал, что осознал свой поступок, и просил освободить досрочно. Я колебался. Я уважал и любил его как талантливого лётчика, но мне не хотелось менять своё решение и давать ему повод в будущем опять нарушать дисциплину. Меня хватило на пять суток.
Когда Валерий вернулся, я опять стал объяснять ему,  к чему мог привести этот необдуманный риск. Валерий тогда сказал:
- Батя, этот полёт я произвёл на пари. Мы с лётчиком Козыревым поспорили, что я беспрерывно сделаю пятьдесят «мёртвых петель». Я вошёл во вкус и сделал больше» (стр. 49-50)

На сколько больше, уточняется в книге  В. Боброва «Чкалов» (- М.: Гос. Изд-во «Художественная литература», 1940, тираж 30000 экз., стр. 66-67): « - Милый батя, свой полёт я произвёл потому, что заключил с лётчиком Козыревым пари. Я взялся сделать пятьдесят мёртвых петель, но… прости, батя, вошёл во вкус и сделал шестьдесят шесть…».

«Моран системы Моран-Солнье /рисунок с изображением Морана-Солнье/. На указанном моноплане  лётчик Фронваль сделал подряд 962 мёртвых петли в течение 3 ч. 52 м.» (газета «Нижегородская коммуна» №142 (№1648) суббота 30 июня 1923 года). 

В 1937-м во время очередных выступлений В.П. Чкалова перед народом, изначальная цифра возросла. В.П. Чкалов заявил: «Однажды в течение сорока минут я сделал двести пятьдесят мёртвых петель…» (см. Г. Акопян «Великий лётчик Валерий Чкалов» - М.: Гос. Воен. Издат. Наркомата Обороны Союза ССР, 1940, стр. 17).

«1111 мёртвых петель подряд. – На аэродроме Велизи около Парижа французский лётчик Франваль сделал в течение 4 ч. 56 м. 1111 мёртвых петель на самолёте «Моран» с мотором Испано 180 л.с. Это число является рекордным /предыдущий рекорд 1093 петли принадлежал американцу Хальману» - журнал «Хроника Воздушного Дела» №10(5)/1928 («Aviation», 1928, т. XXVY, №11, стр. 644)

«Акробатические полёты» над городами были строжайше запрещены международным Воздушным Кодексом, который СССР подписал в 1924 году: «Акробатические полёты не допускаются:
а) Над городами, селениями и вообще населёнными местами
б) над скоплением людей, как-то митингами, скачками, вообще публичными зрелищами». 
В соответствии с законом РСФСР лётчику, совершившему такое воздушное хулиганство грозило уголовное дело по «ст. 219: неисполнение законного распоряжения или требования властей, призванных охранять общественную безопасность и спокойствие, карается принудительными работами или штрафом до 300 р. золотом… В случае осуждения лица за нарушения правил воздушного передвижения, суд может постановить о конфискации самолёта и о лишении данного лица права производить полёты (ст. 38 РД - Российского Декрета)».
Ради чего В.П. Чкалов тайком пробрался на аэродром, без чьего-либо разрешения вывел из ангара свой аэроплан и полетел крутить петли над городом? Рискуя угодить в тюрьму, уплатить огромный штраф и вообще лишиться пилотского свидетельства? Тем более, что окончательное число выполненных петель не дотягивало и до трети существовавшего мирового рекорда? 
Если бы история со спором была правдой, то петли можно было бы открутить и прямо над аэродромом, не ставя под угрозу жизни ленинградцев и не подводя себя под уголовное дело. Но Чкалов, вопреки здравому смыслу и грубо попирая закон, полетел крутить петли над Петроградской стороной. 
Так ради чего же В.П. Чкалов совершил это из ряда вон выходящее нарушение лётной дисциплины? 

Да ради пустого хвастовства перед сестрой и школьной «училкой»!

О том нам поведала сама Ольга Эразмовна Чкалова:
«Была история и с «мёртвыми петлями», которые он «накручивал» в воздухе чуть ли не над самыми крышами «по дороге» к своему дому, где во дворе за ним наблюдали его сестра и первая его учительница Людмила Ивановна Славина, приехавшая той порой в Ленинград» (О.Э. Чкалова «Жизнь Валерия Чкалова» - М.: «Детская литература», 1979, тираж 75000 экз., стр. 21)

Выдающийся пример для подражания!..

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 4-й: «Чкалов основатель высшего пилотажа»
*
Фотоальбом «В.П. Чкалов» - М.: Изд-во «Планета», 1984, тир. 20000 экз:
«Чкалов сам разработал и выполнил пятнадцать фигур высшего пилотажа».
Сост., авт. вступ. ст. и коммент. Чкалова О.Э., Чкалов И.В.

Каких? Новые фигуры высшего пилотажа получают имена их авторов.
«Петля Нестерова», «Иммельман», «Кобра Пугачёва»…
Какая фигура носит имя Чкалова? 

Сколько всего фигур было известно лётчикам тридцатых годов? 
Заглянем в какую-нибудь инструкцию:
«Управление Военных Воздушных Сил Красной Армии
САМОЛЁТ ЯК-3.
Инструкция лётчику
Военное изд-во Народного Комиссара Обороны
Москва 1945
<…>
Вираж, боевой разворот, скольжение, одинарный переворот, пикирование, петля Нестерова, иммельман, двойной переворот (бочка), ранверсман, штопор.
<…>»
Ещё добавим к этому управляемую бочку…

Чкалов – автор всех фигур высшего пилотажа, известных на середину пятидесятых годов и ещё четырёх никому не известных?
А как же быть с Нестеровым, Иммельманом…?
И что представляют собой остальные загадочные, никому в 1945-м не известные фигуры?


Г. Шмелёв «Воздушная акробатика, трюки, которые приходится проделывать лётчикам во время воздушного боя» - журнал «АЭРО», Москва, 1923, №10.

Красвоенлёт К.И. Трунов «Высший пилотаж» - М.: Издание журнала «Вестник Воздушного Флота», 1923

«Памятка истребителю по технике выполнения фигур высшего пилотажа»
Составили Счеснулевич А., Матвеев Н.
Издание Политотдела Бригады им. ВЦСПС
Смоленск, 1932

В числе авторов учебников В.П. Чкалов не числится, высший пилотаж ещё в Первую мировую разработали и применяли на практике в воздушных боях. Какие основания были у семьи Чкаловых приписывать В.П. Чкалову приоритет в создании аж всех фигур высшего пилотажа?!

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«В.П. Чкалов - основатель бреющего полёта»*

Газета «Горьковская коммуна», 3 сентября 1937 года:

«О счастье»
Речь В.П. Чкалова, произнесённая 31 августа 1937 года на празднике в Чкаловске.

«…Мною разработана и доказана боевая сила бреющих полётов, которые сейчас получили общее признание…»

Обратимся, например, к мемуарам генерал-полковника-инженера А.Н. Пономарёва «Покорители неба» (- М.: Воениздат, 1980, тираж 100000 экз., стр. 16-21), который после окончания Военно-технической школы имени К.Е. Ворошилова был отправлен в Борисоглебск, где «…только начала разворачиваться 2-я военная школа лётчиков. Принял меня начальник школы В.М. Ремезюк…
- Значит на должность старшего механика?
- Так точно, отвечаю неуверенно.
Старший механик тогда была высокая должность…
…Мне охотно помогали ученики-лётчики (учлёты, как тогда называли курсантов). Среди них были Чкалов, Пумпур, Красный…
Из авиационных начальников тех лет мне запомнился командующий ВВС Московского военного округа И.У. Павлов. В царское время он окончил лётную школу во Франции. В гражданскую войну командовал авиацией 8-й, затем 13-й армий. За боевые подвиги был награждён тремя орденами Красного Знамени. Над нашим аэродромом часто появлялся его ярко-красный истребитель. Перед посадкой лётчик обязательно совершал целый каскад головокружительных фигур, потом почти отвесно пикировал и, чуть не касаясь травы, проносился над полем. Беседуя с инструкторами и учлётами, Павлов много рассказывал об эффективности ударов с малых высот. Как-то он не приметил выступавшего из травы столбика и поломал колесо. Неисправность быстро устранили. Когда я доложил об этом, Павлов поблагодарил и вдруг схватил меня за плечо:
- Слушай механик, а что мешает нам летать над самой землёй?
Я растерялся:
- Шасси, наверно?
- Правильно, шасси. Пора создать такую машину, у которой в полёте шасси убиралось бы. Она и летать станет быстрее. Понял?
Я ответил, что понял, и сослался на конструкторов.
- Конструкторы, конструкторы! – передразнил Павлов. – Они ничего не сделают, если мы сами не будем кумекать и подталкивать их. Плечом подталкивать!»

Настоящим разработчиком и ярым пропагандистом бреющего полёта был наш  прославленный ас-орденоносец И.У. Павлов. Именно он вложил в тогда ещё пустые курсантские головы будущих именитых пилотов, в том числе и В.П. Чкалова, страсть к бреющему полёту и глубочайшую убеждённость в его высоких боевых достоинствах.

Но И.У. Павлов «заболел и умер» в 1936-м. А «свято место» основателя «пусто не бывает». Вот и занял тов. В.П. Чкалов освободившийся пьёдестал.

Кстати, чем заболел И.У. Павлов, где и почему умер?

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 5-й: «Испытание авиетки»
*
«Самолёт «Лакм» - первый самолёт, испытанный В.П. Чкаловым. 1929 г.» - Фотоальбом «В.П. ЧКАЛОВ» - М: Издательство «Планета», 1984, тираж 20000 экз.
Составители, авторы вступительных статей и комментариев ЧКАЛОВА ОЛЬГА ЭРАЗМОВНА, ЧКАЛОВ ИГОРЬ ВАЛЕРЬЕВИЧ.

И.К. Костенко, канд. техн. наук: «Таким образом, «Лакм» стал первым в жизни великого лётчика самолётом, который он испытывал.
Это было начало большого и талантливого пути. Именно тогда впервые проявилось редкое дарование Чкалова» - «Валерий Чкалов (страницы воспоминаний)» - Горький: Волго-Вятское изд-во, 1972, тираж 15000 экз.

Вот что писала газета «Ленинградская правда» 30 сентября 1927 года: «28 сентября в 6 часу вечера на Комендантском аэродроме состоялось испытание первой  авиэтки с первым советским маломощным мотором.
Первое испытание установило прекрасные лётные качества самолёта с 20-сильным мотором. Пилот Иоост при испытании проявил большое мужество. Обычно, пробуя новый самолёт, несколько раз рулят по земле, сперва подлетают на несколько метров и только потом, убедившись в устойчивости и управляемости, идут на круг.
Пилот Иоост, после внимательного осмотра авиэтки и короткого разбега сразу поднялся в воздух и, на вышедшей из мастерской авиэтке, сразу сделал над аэродромом полный круг. На выключенном моторе через двадцать минут он спустился на землю к конструкторам авиэтки М.В. Смирнову и Я.Л. Зархи, ждавших первых отзывов.
Пилот Иоост дал самые лучшие отзывы. Лётные качества авиэтки превзошли ожидания. Авиэтка строилась при ОСО-Авиахиме Ленинградской области. Размах её крыльев – 10,4 м. В полёте весит 260 клгр. Запас горючего на 41/2 лётных часа.
2 октября предполагается испытание авиэтки на высоту подъёма, дальность полёта и выносливость» (№223, пятница, стр. 5).
Но 2 октября никакого продолжения испытаний не случилось. Их продолжили только 9 октября: 
«В МОСКВУ НА АВИЭТКЕ
До Октябрьских торжеств предполагается совершить первый большой перелёт из Ленинграда в Москву на авиэтке конструкции М.В. Смирнова, выстроенной ОСО-Авиахимом Северо-Западной области.
9 октября на Комендантском аэродроме состоялось вторичное испытание авиэтки на взлёт. При сильном ветре, мешавшем испытаниям, авиэтка поднялась через 14 сек. В ближайшие дни, когда позволит погода, состоятся испытания на максимальную скорость и высоту полёта» («Ленинградская правда» №232, вторник, 11-го октября 1927 г., стр.5).
9 октября летал всё тот же А.К. Иоост – «председатель спортивной секции ОСО-Авиахима». Никакого участия в испытаниях ЛАКМ-1 В.П. Чкалов не принимал и принимать не мог. Ведь ещё в конце июня 1927 года В.П. Чкалова направили на курсы усовершенствования в город Липецк, а затем перевели для дальнейшего прохождения службы в город Брянск (см.: ЦАМО РФ, личное дело №268818). Да и к Ленинградскому Аэроклубу-музею военнослужащий В.П. Чкалов никакого отношения не имел.
К 1929 году испытания «ЛАКМ» были давным-давно завершены, о чём сообщалось в авиационных журналах 1928 года. Говорить об испытаниях самолёта спустя почти два года после его постройки просто смешно.

На авиетке «ЛАКМ» В.П. Чкалов летал, но к её испытаниям это не имело ни малейшего отношения.
Первый его полёт на «ЛАКМ» был связан с просьбой принять его на работу в Аэроклуб-музей инструктором-планеристом. «ЛАКМ» был единственным самолётом Аэроклуба-музея и его использовали для проверки техники пилотирования давно не летавшего В.П. Чкалова. Именно этот полётный день зафиксирован на всем известных фотоснимках «ЛАКМ».
Летом того же 1929 года В.П. Чкалову довелось ещё несколько раз подниматься в воздух на этом маленьком самолёте. После проведения очередного капитального ремонта отвратительно изготовленного на заводе «Большевик» мотора АМБ-20, самолёт следовало облетать. А.К. Иоост успел выполнить пару коротких полётов. А потом заболел. Поскольку на самолёте всё ещё планировали полететь в Москву, В.П. Чкалову пришлось заканчивать облёт машины за А.К. Иооста.
Этот-то традиционный для авиации послеремонтный облёт и выдаётся теперь за первые испытательные полёты В.П. Чкалова.

Фальсификация…

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 6-й: «Чкалов - создатель лобовой атаки»*

Научно-популярная библиотека солдата и матроса.
Полковник Н.Н. Денисов, майор М.Д. Карпович «Великий советский лётчик В.П. Чкалов» - М.: Воен. Изд. Воен. Мин-ва Союза ССР, 1951, стр. 36:
«Его новинки в области фигур высшего пилотажа, всесторонне разработанная им и введённая в арсенал боевых приёмов лобовая атака…»

Любой мальчишка, интересующийся историей авиации прекрасно знает, что война в воздухе началась в духе рыцарских поединков. Противники стреляя  летели на встречу друг-другу, затем расходились и вновь шли в лобовую атаку.

Лобовая атака была САМЫМ ПЕРВЫМ приёмом воздушного боя! И вошла в арсенал боевой авиации с первых воздушных столкновений Первой мировой войны.

В.П. Чкалов сражался уже в 1914 году? Это он, а не авиаторы Российской империи, шёл в лобовую на германские «Альбатросы»?

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«В.П. Чкалов - непримиримый борец с недостатками»*

Полковник А. Ордин «Великий лётчик нашего времени Валерий Павлович Чкалов» - М.: изд-во «Правда», 1949, тираж 80000 экз.:

«В 1924 году он был назначен на работу старшим военным лётчиком в Ленинградскую особую истребительную эскадрилью…
…Чкалов нетерпимо относился к недостаткам, беспощадно и правдиво вскрывал их причины, упорно добивался их устранения» (стр. 5)

Подольск. Центральный Архив Министерства Обороны РФ (ЦАМО РФ). «Личное дело №268818»:

Период до красноармейской службы: автобиография отсутствует. В одних документах Чкалов фигурирует как «Валерий Петрович», в других, как «Валерий Павлович», в третьих, как «Валерий Иванович».
Период службы в Красной Армии. Выдержки из официальных документов личного дела: 
- «Взыскания по суду и дисциплинарные, объявленные в приказе по части и выше: 2 раза судился судом Военным трибуналом. Подвергался неоднократно дисциплинарным взысканиям»…
- Будучи членом РКСМ, был «исключён на 6 месяцев за недисциплинированность». Данных о восстановлении в РКСМ в личном деле нет…
- «Здоров, вынослив, отношение к работе инертное, общественным авторитетом не пользуется… Особо ценных военно-технических качеств не имеет. Практический опыт и служебный стаж – малый, поверхностно знаком с другими родами войск. Революционных заслуг и подвигов не имеет, политически развит слабо, в общественной жизни и культурно-просветительной работе активности не проявляет… страшно грубый, не любит и не признаёт никакого начальства, на службу опаздывает, пьянствует, вследствие чего теряет авторитет красного командира… 1 ноября 1925 г. Командир отряда н/отр. военлёт Король»…
- «Спиртные напитки употребляет в сильной степени. На службе отражается, но редкие случаи»…
- «ПРИГОВОР ИМЕНЕМ РСФСР… Выездная сессия… 16 ноября (1925 года)… рассмотрев в открытом заседании в расположении 1-й эскадрильи… дело за №150 по обвинению гражданина Чкалова Валерия Павловича, 21 года, происходящего из крестьян… разведённого (первая жена В.П. Чкалова – Лида Крылова, о которой почти ничего не известно), ранее не судившегося, в преступлении… признала доказанным: 7-го сентября 1925 г. в г. Ленинграде гр. Чкалов, состоя в должности военлёта 1-й эскадрильи… и будучи обязанным явиться на аэродром для совершения учебного группового полёта к 3 часам дня, явился к указанному времени в совершенно пьяном состоянии, в следствии чего не только не мог лететь, но и вообще вёл себя недопустимо, кричал, шумел и т.д., чем и обращал на себя внимание присутствовавших на аэродроме.
Будучи арестованным, а затем отправленным на автомобиле с лётчиками Благиным и Богдановым домой, Чкалов в пути был очень недоволен, что его отправили с аэродрома и не дали ему полететь на аппарате, громко выражал своё неудовольствие криками и жестикуляцией, а при встрече знакомых у остановки трамвая афишировано с ними раскланивался, сопровождая своё приветствие также криками и жестикуляцией, чем обращал на себя внимание проходящих лиц.
Означенными действиями Чкалов дискредитировал авторитет и звание командира-бойца Красной Армии, т.е. совершил преступление, а потому выездная комиссия ВТ ЛВО ПРИГОВОРИЛА гр. Чкалова Валерия Павловича к лишению свободы со строгой изоляцией на ОДИН год, не поражая в правах.
Принимая во внимание первую судимость Чкалова, добровольную службу в Красной Армии, молодость и пролетарское происхождение снять строгую изоляцию и срок лишения свободы Чкалову понизить до ШЕСТИ месяцев». Приговор Чкаловым был обжалован, но ответное «Определение» гласило: «Приговор оставить в силе». 

Пьянство в нашей стране явление привычное. За пьяные дебоши сажали на гауптвахту или давали пятнадцать суток. А тут шесть месяцев тюрьмы!.. Остаётся только догадываться, сколь выдающимися были попойки В.П. Чкалова. Накипело, видать, у командования… Непонятным остаётся одно: когда и каким образом В.П. Чкалов «непримиримо боролся с недостатками»?

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 7-й: «Чкалов – создатель новых приёмов воздушного боя»*

«Мёртвая петля была впервые проделана Нестеровым, а несколько витков восходящего  штопора были впервые проделаны Чкаловым. Он первый поразил лётчиков фигурой, которая названа «медленной бочкой». Не раз, следуя заветам моего учителя, я делал эту фигуру, мой самолёт вертелся юлой, ввинчиваясь в небо, и каждая секунда этого полёта наполняла моё сердце благодарностью к тому, кто впервые его совершил. Все эти чкаловские новинки обогатили нашу авиацию. И в будущих боях, уходя от вражеского удара в «пятерной» бочке или в восходящем штопоре, советский пилот вспомнит о Чкалове» (Герой Советского Союза А. Серов «Великий лётчик нашего времени», газета «Известия», 17 декабря 1938 г.).

Комментарий советского пилота прошедшего всю Великую Отечественную войну с самой первой её секунды:

Герой Советского Союза генерал-лейтенант авиации С.Ф. Долгушин, 17 сбитых лично и 11 в группе, два ордена Ленина, 4 – Боевого Красного Знамени, орден Александра Невского, 2 ордена Великой Отечественной войны 1-й степени, 2 ордена Красной Звезды, медали:
«Медленные бочки и тому подобное - это абсурд!  Пока ты ее крутить будешь - тебе Ме-109 в хвост свинца насуют! Пускай они х… не городят! 
«Восходящий штопор» – это восходящая бочка. Этим приёмом во время боёв никто не пользовался! На хрена он нужен? Вверх пару бочек скрутишь и упадёшь – скорости нету! Некоторые, чтобы как-то уйти из под огня, крутили бочки вниз. А вверх крути - не крути: одну-две бочки сделал и повиснешь на ремнях. Станешь неподвижной мишенью! Бочка вообще в бою между истребителями это просто …! А чтобы затруднить противнику прицеливание, не бочку, а «катушку» крутили, с большим радиусом - вниз уходили, самолёт вращали…»

Так вот…

Правду ли говорит прославленный ветеран? Проверить это может любой желающий, заглянув в многочисленные наставления по «воздушному бою с немецкими истребителями Ме-109» или ФВ-190, которые регулярно издавались нашим авиационным командованием начиная с 1942 года. 

К концу 1942-го в нашу авиацию пришло понимание того, как надо воевать в воздухе.

А до 1942-го наши лётчики кровью усваивали, что «медленная бочка» и «восходящий штопор» - приёмы истребителей-самоубийц. Вспоминали, вероятно, В.П. Чкалова и его «боевые приёмы» лётчики. Перед смертью или прыжком из горящего самолёта… «Недобрым тихим словом»…

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«В бой по-чкаловски»
*
«Валерий Павлович Чкалов на родине» - ОГИЗ, 1939, Горьковское издательство:
«Молодые учлёты мечтают летать по-чкаловски; по-чкаловски стремительно нестись бреющим полётом; по-чкаловски делать фигуры высшего пилотажа; по-чкаловски неустрашимо разить «противника» на тактических учениях» (стр. 20)

Красиво, по-чкаловски, летали наши соколы на учениях – на бреющем! Когда в 1941-м дело дошло до настоящей воздушной войны потери стали исчисляться тысячами, а боевые счета их противников до сих пор вызывают изумление у всего мира.
Но повода-то для удивления нет. Наши лётчики-истребители летали по-чкаловски! На бреющем шли к полю боя и лишь там, завидев противника, начинали набирать высоту. В результате в бой проходилось вступать, не имея преимущества ни в высоте, ни в скорости. Попытка компенсировать невыгодное положение каскадом акробатических фигур вело к ещё большей потери скорости. Самолёт сваливался в штопор или превращался в почти статичную мишень. В результате наши истребители становились лёгкой добычей даже не самых умелых пилотов Люфтваффе.
 Потерявший скорость противник - да ещё находящийся ниже! - в воздушном бою неизменно становится лёгкой добычей – это аксиома воздушного боя времён Второй мировой.
Можно открыть наугад любую книгу воспоминаний лётчиков-ветеранов и прочитать о 1941-м годе: «Мы летим, а «мессеры» нас СВЕРХУ клюют!»
Наша истребительная авиация терпела поражение за поражением, пока решительно не отказалась от «чкаловщины» в тактике ведения боевых действий. На смену этому самоубийству пришла новая формула воздушного боя: «ВЫСОТА, СКОРОСТЬ, манёвр, огонь». Именно с этой новой формулой наша истребительная авиация выиграла Великую Отечественную…
Во всех инструкциях по ведению боевых действий истребительной авиации ВВС КА начиная с 1943 года о «бреющих полётах по-чкаловски» даже не вспоминают. Бреющий полёт рекомендуется использовать только для выхода из атаки при явном преимуществе противника – то есть для бегства. Инструкции теперь требовали прямо противоположного – достижения преимущества в высоте и, следовательно, в скорости, которое позволяло вести беспроигрышные бои на вертикалях.
Об этом после войны писали даже в книжках для школьников:
«Научно-популярная библиотека школьника
А.М. Маркуша «ВАМ – ВЗЛЁТ!» изд. 4-е, перераб. и доп. - М.: Изд-во ТРАНСПОРТ, 1990, тираж 75000 экз., стр 54:
<…>
Прославленный военный лётчик, трижды Герой Советского Союза Александр Иванович Покрышкин часто повторял во время войны: «Хозяин высоты – хозяин боя».
Эти слова превратились в своего рода формулу истребительной авиации, в учебниках тактики их печатают жирным шрифтом, в конспектах заключают в рамочку»

Чкалов – истребитель, и речи о штурмовой авиации и её тактике мы сейчас не ведём. Тем более, что в годы жизни В.П. Чкалова никаких штурмовых частей в составе ВВС РККА не существовало, а специализированных самолётов-штурмовиков не имелось…

Только за 1941-й год потери личного состава среди кадрового (потери среди лётчиков-сержантов скороспелых выпусков конца 1940-го и военного 1941-го года я не учитываю) составили около 9 тысяч опытнейших лётчиков. Более половины из них – лётчики истребительных частей. См.: «Советские ВВС в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 гг. в цифрах», ДСП. – изд. ГШ ВВС, 1961 г.

Ох, как дорого обошлась Отчизне «чкаловщина»! 
Какой огромной кровью оплатил её наш народ!

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 8-й: «Чкалов - лучший лётчик испытатель»*

«НАУЧНО-ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ИНСТИТУТ
…Наконец-то он был на месте!
Ему приходилось систематизировать свои знания, расширять и углублять опыт, постоянно учиться, совершенствовать мастерство, постигать секреты всего комплекса наземных работ, предваряющих напряженную и ответственную работу в воздухе.
Чкалов вникал в процесс подготовки самолёта к испытаниям: своими руками прощупывал весь самолёт, изучал каждую его деталь, даже самую мельчайшую. Аэродром стал для него не только местом взлёта и посадки, но и своеобразной лабораторией, в которой он ежедневно «учил самолёты летать». Именно на аэродроме самолёты проходили длительное и всестороннее испытание, после чего или поступали в серийное производство или возвращались в конструкторское бюро на  доработку» (О.Э. Чкалова «Жизнь Валерия Чкалова»- М.: «Детская литература», 1979, тираж 75000 экз., стр. 39-40)

«Зимой 1931 года меня перевели преподавателем в Военно-воздушную академию. Начальник кафедры поручил мне провести цикл лекций для командного состава одной из школ. От начальника этой группы я узнал, что аудитория, с которой мне придётся заниматься, представляет собой лётный состав различных частей. Они собраны сюда за недисциплинированность, для «перевоспитания». Среди них я увидел и Чкалова» (И. АНТОШИН  «Первые полёты в эскадрилье», «Наш Чкалов». Сборник воспоминаний, Издание 2-е, переработанное и дополненное. Составитель О.Э. Чкалова. – М.: Изд-во ЦК ВЛКСМ «Молодая гвардия», 1969, тираж 65000 экз.

Было из-за чего:
 «… печальная история, увы, не единична. Уже в моё время на аэродроме было много уникальнейших людей, которые, поднимая в небо машины, не могли справиться с этим недугом. Мой дядя рассказывал об уникальных способностях Валерия Павловича Чкалова, он вдвоём с не менее известным в те времена лётчиком Анисимовым, погибшим впоследствии на съёмках фильма, на спор выпивал двухлитровую бутылку чистого спирта. Причём для этого «рекорда» полагалась буханка чёрного хлеба. Они делили её пополам. И пока пил Чкалов, Анисимов закусывал хлебом, а потом начинал пить Анисимов, а Чкалов заедал. И так они менялись до тех пор, пока не выпивали всё до конца. Об этих способностях Чкалова в лётном народе говорили тогда так: Валерий Павлович никогда не утверждал, что его любимым напитком является кефир…» (Герой Советского Союза, заслуженный лётчик-испытатель СССР, шеф-пилот ОКБ им. А.И. Микояна, заместитель генерального конструктора В.Е. Меницкий «Моя небесная жизнь. Воспоминания лётчика-испытателя» - М.: «ОЛМА-ПРЕСС», 1999, стр. 212-213).

Такая вот «систематизация знаний и проникновение в процесс подготовки самолёта». Прибавим к этом абсолютную инженерно-техническую безграмотность В.П. Чкалова: - четыре класса начальной школы, полтора класса техникума, из которых первый класс – класс ликбеза и жалкое подобие технического образования в лётной школе. В 1924 году руководство ВВФ РККА ещё только обсуждало необходимость увеличения объёмов преподавания математики в лётных училищах до 100 часов!!!

Свидетельство ведущего инженера самолёта АНТ-25 по оборудованию (в будущем заместителя А.Н. Туполева) Л.Л. Кербера. «Чкалов  был прекрасный лётчик-истребитель, я бы сказал даже, что он был прирождённый истребитель. Как о лётчике-испытателе о нём этого не скажешь. Здесь он выглядел гораздо слабее. Однажды я присутствовал при такой сцене. Чкалов вернулся из испытательного полёта. Конструктор (не помню точно, кто это был – Поликарпов или Томашевич) попросил его высказать впечатление о полёте, о машине. Чкалов махнул рукой: «Мура!» На этом оценка была окончена, а конструктор и его помощники остались в состоянии молчаливого недоумения. Он мог точно так же вылезти из самолёта и на вполне естественный вопрос: «Как слетали?» поднять вверх большой палец и сказать «Во!» И опять же такой ответ являлся исчерпывающим.
Громов, например, после каждого полёта составлял подробнейший письменный отчёт о проведённой в воздухе работе. А потом мог ещё разъяснить и дополнить свои впечатления в разговоре со специалистами. Мне за многие годы пришлось иметь дело с двумя десятками лётчиков-испытателей. Все они старались донести по возможности более полную информацию о поведении машины и её агрегатов, не ограничиваясь каким-нибудь одним, ничего не выражающим словом. Для Чкалова этого было вполне достаточно. Он был лётчик в чистом виде, но не вдумчивый аналитик-испытатель. Во всяком случае, такой вывод сложился у меня и некоторых моих коллег. Мы, конечно, были в ничтожном меньшинстве, потому что все вокруг были совершенно очарованы гениальным вождём и его несравненным героическим учеником» 

Стоит ли удивляться, что В.П Чкалова вскоре выгнали из НИИ со следующей характеристикой: «…Имеет предупреждение нач. ВВС тов. Алксниса о снятии с лётной работы за нарушение лётной дисциплины. Опыта по испытанию самолётов недостаточно, и в этой части над собой работает мало… Вести исследовательскую работу не может, и в этой области над собой не работает. Военным делом мало интересуется…».

Да уж какое там военное дело после литра спиртяги! Тут бы с утра пивком подлечиться…

Что же касается утверждения, что В.П. Чкалов ежедневно «учил самолёты летать», то это очередная откровенная фальсификация О.Э. Чкаловой. Для того, чтобы в этом убедиться, даже в архивы НИИ ВВС не надо идти. Достаточно взять в руки великолепный справочник В.Б. Шаврова «История конструкций самолётов в СССР до 1938 г». Там против каждой машины указано, кто проводил её лётные испытания. В главе 8: «Развитие конструкций самолётов в годы социалистической индустриализации страны (1931-1933 гг.)» фамилия Чкалов встречается всего один раз: «ДИ-4 – двухместный истребитель по проекту А. Лявиля… Самолёт был выпущен в начале 1933 г. Заводские испытания проводили Б.Л. Бухгольц и Ю.П. Пионтковский. Третий полёт совершил В.П. Чкалов» (стр. 475). Да ещё на самолёте ДИ-3, про испытания которого у Шаврова ничего не сказано.
В.П. Чкалов из за своей неспособности дать точную инженерно-техническую оценку поведению самолёта в воздухе был закреплён в качестве штатного лётчика-испытателя за Осконбюро ВВС РККА возглавляемого П.И. Гроховским. Где занимался отработкой десантного оборудования для будущих ВДВ РККА. Сбрасывал с самолёта ТБ-1 всё придуманное «гроховчанами». См.: Владимир Казаков «Небо помнит. Повесть-хроника» - М.: «Молодая гвардия», 1988, тираж 100000 экз. Да ещё принимал участие в экспериментах В.С. Вахмистрова по созданию сцепки самолётов под названием «Летающее звено». Там не требовались глубокие инженерно-технические знания. Нужны были лишь огромная смелость и высокое лётное мастерство.
В.В. Чкалова в своей книге «Валерий Чкалов. Легенда авиации / Историческое расследование» (-М.: АСТ-ПРЕСС КНИГА, 2005, тираж 7000 экз.) пытается правда подвести под утверждение матери документальный базис и приводит список самолётов, якобы испытанный В.П. Чкаловым в НИИ ВВС: «В НИИ отец испытывал не только истребители, но и тяжёлые бомбардировщики. Он летал на Р-1, Р-3, Р-5, Р-7, И-4, И-5, И-7, ФД-XI, ТБ-1, ДИ-3, ВН-33, четырёхмоторном ТБ-3» Но эта версия - для детей. Ибо почти все эти самолёты к моменту прихода В.П. Чкалова в НИИ ВВС уже производились серийно: Р-1 в серии с 1926 года, Р-3 – с 1927, Р-5  - с 1930, И-4 – с 1927, И-5 – с 1931, И-7 – с 1931 (лицензионная копия серийного немецкого HD-37c), ТБ-1 – с 1929. «Аvia» ВН-33 – серийный чешский самолёт-акробат. СССР закупал в Чехословакии пилотажные самолёты для использования их на всевозможных авиационных праздниках. Летать на ТБ-3 Чкалов самостоятельно не мог – не имел допуска. На этой машине он сидел лишь в правом кресле стажёра… Вот и весь список «испытанных В.П. Чкаловым самолётов». «Летать в НИИ ВВС» совсем не значит «учить самолёты летать». Много чего испытывают в воздухе. Например, работу модернизированного оружия или нового усовершенствованного прибора…

Чего не наплетёшь, чтобы прославить своего мужа! 
*Прославленный муж – безопасность, покой и благоденствие всей семьи!* 

Гениальной женщиной была О.Э. Чкалова – почти все свои многочисленные книги она издавала в издательстве «Детская литература». Дети не знают, когда какой самолёт в серию пошёл и что испытывать требуется не только самолёты. Но зато они на всю жизнь усваивают, что В.П. Чкалов – наш  самый великий лётчик! Потом ещё великий кинофильм М. Калатозова посмотрят и укрепят в мозгах вложенную аксиому намертво. Не вырвешь!

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 9-й: «Чкалов – неизменный победитель всех воздушных боёв»
*
Аксиома нашей авиационной истории…
А вот, для примера, пара реальных свидетельств: 

Свидетельство «бати» - командира Особой краснознамённой эскадрильи И. Антошина:
«Вскоре мы начали проходить практику воздушного боя. Через некоторое время Валерий пришёл ко мне и сказал:
- Батя, я хочу, чтобы вы проверили меня  в воздушном бою, хочу с вами подраться в воздухе!
Это было, мягко говоря, неожиданно, ибо до сих пор  мне, командиру, никто из лётного состава не предлагал таких вещей. Я согласился.
Утром на аэродроме, когда наши самолёты были подготовлены, я взлетел, набрал высоту 2500 метров и стал ожидать «противника» на условленном месте. Видимость была скверная: утренняя дымка ещё не успела разойтись, солнце красным шаром выплывало из-за горизонта. Через некоторое время я заметил на горизонте, на той же примерно высоте, Валерия. Но он продолжал лезть вверх, по направлению к солнцу. Я угадал его манёвр: он решил напасть на меня сверху, со стороны солнца. Кружась, я внимательно наблюдал за ним. Он действительно ринулся на меня оттуда, переведя самолёт в крутое пике. Я немедленно перешёл в крутой вираж. Он повторил мой манёвр. Я сделал неожиданный рывок и скоро очутился у него на хвосте.
Трудно перечислить все эволюции, которые мы в этом «бою» применяли. Помню, что в качестве недостатка Валерия я отметил его несколько запаздывавшую реакцию на действия «противника». Кроме того, он слишком близко подходил к моему самолёту, не соблюдал указанной дистанции. Но машиной он владел исключительно хорошо, особенно для молодого лётчика, по существу, ещё «птенца».
Однажды Павлушов вёл «бой» с Чкаловым. У Павлушова также был настойчивый характер, и знал он своё дело прекрасно. На высоте 2500 метров соперники сошлись. Они не хотели уступить в мастерстве и упорстве атак друг другу и «бой» продолжался долго, до тех пор, пока самолёты не снизились примерно до 200 метров. Я порядком переволновался, опасаясь, что, увлёкшись, они врежутся в землю. Установленные дистанции давно были нарушены. При атаках они так сближались, что, казалось, вот-вот столкнутся.
По возвращении на аэродром друзья получили от меня основательную нахлобучку. Выяснить, кто из них первый нарушил правила «боя» и кто дрался лучше, было трудно» (сборник «Наш Чкалов». Издание 2-е, переработанное и дополненное. Составитель О.Э. Чкалова - М.: Изд-во ЦК ВЛКСМ «Молодая гвардия», 1969, тираж 65000 экз., стр. 45)

Свидетельство флаг-штурмана ВВС Б.Ф. Стерлигова.
«В 1932 году Главком ВВС производил инспекторскую проверку Белорусского военного округа. В числе инспекторов были лётчики НИИ ВВС, и в том числе Чкалов и Юмашев. От штурманской службы в инспекторскую группу входил я.
По окончании работы Главком приказал продемонстрировать воздушный бой истребителя И-3 и лёгкого бомбардировщика Р-5. На И-3 (истребитель) полетел Чкалов, на Р-5 (двухместный самолёт-разведчик) – Юмашев.
После набора высоты они прошли над аэродромом на встречных курсах, потом оба развернулись и начался воздушный бой. Юмашев сразу после разворота ушёл горкой вверх, сделал полупетлю, иммельман и с пикирования сразу зашёл в хвост И-3 Чкалова. Далее сколько ни старался Чкалов уйти от Юмашева, тот всё время сидел у него на хвосте.
Всё это происходило на глазах руководящего и лётного состава БВО и Главкома ВВС» (Ю.А. Каминский «Кремлёвские перелёты» - М.: Журналистское агентство «Гласность», 1998, 232 с., илл., стр. 62-66).

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 10-й: «Чкалов – пилот международных авиалиний»*

Пилотское свидетельство В.П. Чкалова

Выдано Главным Управлением Гражданского Воздушного Флота при Совнаркома СССР (ГУГВФ) 10 июля 1933 года за №279.
Действительно до 27 марта 1934 года.
Звание лётчика получил в 1924 году.
Окончил 4 шк. ВВС РККА.
Командир корабля 2 кл.
Пользуется правом совершать полёты с пассажирами, грузом и почтой.
Группа – «Т-2».
Разрешаются полёты на П-1, П-5, У-2.
27 марта 1933 прошёл медкомиссию при ГУАП и признан к лётноподъёмной службе годным.
Налётанный километраж до 1931 года (количество часов) – «1500»
Налётанный километраж за 1931 год - ….
Налётанный километраж за 1932 год - ….
Всего полётного километража до 1933 года – «1500»

Аварийный листок:
15 августа 1928 года: «Врезался в провода».
Повреждено: «Поломка самолёта»
Заключение аварийной комиссии: «Виновен лётчик»
26  мая 1930 года: «Вынужденная посадка»
«Виноваты материальн.»
1931 год. «Вынужденная посадка»
Причина: «Мотор»
«Всё в порядке»
(Опубликовано в книге: Г. Акопян «Великий лётчик Валерий Чкалов» - М.: Гос. Воен. Изд. Наркомата Обороны Союза ССР, 1940, стр. 22)

ГУ ГВФ – это международные авиалинии. Полётами внутри страны ГУ ГВФ не занимался.

В.П. Чкалов был уволен из армии по причине плохого зрения. Пропил его в Брянске, употребляя всякую сивушную гадость:
- «Освидетельствован в последний раз 05.04. 1928 и признан не годным по графе «Е» приказа РВС СССР №49 от 28-го года… находился в отпуске по причине неврастении… употребляет спиртные напитки неумеренно… Имеется незначительный шизоидный статус, выражающийся в недостаточной выдержанности».
Свидетельство о болезни №716 от 10 апреля 1928 г. Комиссия при Брянском Военном госпитале засвидетельствовала:
Рост – 168 см. Вес тела - 66,6 кг. Субъективные жалобы: на плохое зрение. Объективные признаки болезни: острота зрения правого глаза 0,7, левого глаза 0,8… Не годен к лётной службе, к военной службе годен…»

К 1933-му зрение В.П. Чкалова не восстановилось. Оно у него оставалось плохим до конца жизни: 
«В последние годы его зрение ухудшилось до параметров, исключающих пилотирование истребителей и испытание новых самолётов. Но друга Сталина не решались отлучить от лётной работы» (Л.Л. Анцелкович «Неизвестный Сухой. Годы в секретном КБ» - М.: Яуза, ЭКСМО, 2008,тираж 5000 экз., стр. 41).

Чкалов уволен из НИИ ВВС с  отрицательной характеристикой:
«Краткая характеристика на Чкалова В.П. за время пребывания на специальном сборе с 10.11 по 10.12. 1932 г.
Имеющаяся характеристика о низких политико-моральных качествах за время пребывания его на Спец. сборе полностью подтвердилась независимо от того, что внешнее поведение его на сборе было значительно лучше. Тов. Чкалов наряду с хорошими лётными качествами в политико-моральном отношении является крайне неустойчивым и по своей сущности чуждым человеком. Дисциплину Красной Армии не переваривает, внутренне разболтанный и разложившийся командир.
По всем данным подлежит изъятию из ВВС РККА с применением решения ЦК и Совнаркома. Москва. Нач-к Спец. сбора…».

И вот дважды судимый «чуждый армии» человек, сын «угнетателя трудового народа» и муж «врага народа» («бесследно исчезнувшей» Людмилы Крыловой – бесследно люди исчезали только в жерновах ВЧК, ОГПУ, НКВД), «неврастеник», «пьяница» и «разложившийся командир» умудряется пройти сквозь сито медицинской  комиссии и комиссии Государственного  Политического Управления и получить допуск к полётам за границу! Это ли не подвиг? 
Вот только как В.П. Чкалов его совершил? Хитростью, или предательством? 
Ведь все ветераны ГВФ утверждают, что во всех экипажах ГУГВФ тех лет один из членов был «сексотом».

Но вернёмся к записям в пилотском свидетельстве №279.
П-1 – это давно устаревший Jankers F-13
П-5 – это Р-5
У-2 – это У-2
Уровень допуска соответствует уровню пилота 4-го класса. Не выше. Вспомогательные самолёты того времени. К линейным самолётам В.П. Чкалова не допустили. Даже к полётам на Г-2 (ТБ-1), хорошо ему известному.

С 1924 по 1931 год у В.П. Чкалова 1500 часов, налётанных в основном в полётной зоне родного военного аэродрома, и три разбитых самолёта.

Для сравнения: из отчётов «Добролёта» за 1929 год:
К 1-му октября 1928 года пилотами М.С. Семёновым, Н.И. Барановым, Э.И. Шварцем, М.Т. Слепнёвым, В.Г. Левченко, бортмеханиками А.А. Кожевниковым и Я.К. Лышковым было налётано по 3.000 лётных часов. Каждым! Безаварийно! В самых тяжёлых условиях Средней Азии – пустыни, зыбучие пески, жара, горы и т.д.

Остаётся без ответа вопрос: почему медкомиссия пройдена В.П. Чкаловым в ГУАП? ГУГВФ имел свою собственную медслужбу...

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 12-й: «Перелёт Чкалова через Северный Полюс»
*
«Чкалов больше трёх часов  за штурвалом не выдерживает, требует замены независимо от погоды. У него – жалуется командир – ноет нога…
За рулями опять Байдуков, а Валерий Павлович лежит на баке – у него ноет нога.
Позже, в своей главной книге «Чкалов» Георгий Филиппович о затянувшихся лёжках своего командира напишет с потрясающим некрологическим пафосом и неподражаемо скрытой иронией: «Зачем будить уставшего пилота?.. Спи, отдыхай наш командир, ты одним блестящим взлётом тяжелейшего АНТ-25 с аэродрома Щёлково уже сделал половину всего, что нужно для полного выполнения задания»
Ничего себе – «половинки»! С первой Байдуков и сам мог справиться – взлетел бы, будь он командиром, не хуже Чкалова… А вот вторая «половинка» Валерию Павловичу, мягко говоря, была не по плечу, он так и не освоил технику пилотирования в слепом полёте, а согласился лететь через полюс. Знал – с Байдуковым не страшно.
Не зря бывалые и знаменитые лётчики, добрые друзья Георгия Филипповича, иногда в компании подшучивали над ним, говоря о Чкалове: «Зачем ты возил его в Америку?» Георгий Филиппович похохатывал и отшучивался: то говорил: «Так мы его сами в экипаж пригласили», то повторял неотразимый аргумент: «Тут ничего не поделаешь – его любил Сталин» (Василий Решетников «Обречённые на подвиг» - М.: «ЯУЗА», «ЭКСМО», 2007, тираж 5000 экз., стр. 89-90)

Василий Васильевич Решетников – Заслуженный военный лётчик, Герой Советского Союза, (в годы войны совершил 307 боевых вылетов служа в АДД), генерал-полковник авиации, командующий Дальней Авиацией СССР. Ему незачем гнаться за скандальной славой. И он человек огромного мужества - не боится писать правду.

Если кто-то сомневается в написанном, то может сходить в Российскую Национальную библиотеку, или заглянуть в ЦВМБ (Центральную Военно-Морскую). После перелёта через Северный полюс, бортовой журнал самолёта АНТ-25 NO-25 был идеально точно скопирован и переиздан подарочным тиражом в 5000 экз. Шедевр полиграфического искусства! Где карандаш – там карандаш, где были записи, сделанные чернилами – там чернила. Уникальное творение книгопечатников!
Должно иметься во всех центральных библиотеках крупнейших город России.

Называется это издание «Штурманский бортовой журнал самолёта NO-25. Первый беспосадочный перелёт Москва – Северный полюс – Северо-Американские Соединённые Штаты 18-20 июня 1937 г.» - М.-Л.: Искусство, 1940, 16 л. с картами, тир. 5000 экз. Приложение к: «Navigator's Log Book Airplane NO25».
Там в одной коробке кроме точной копии бортового журнала ещё описание перелёта на английском.

Шифр издания в РНБ – 63-7/3360
Шифр издания в ЦВМБ – B5660

Изучите и сделайте собственные выводы…

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*«Подвиг» 13-й: «Чкалов испытал около 70 типов самолётов»*

«За свою жизнь Чкалов испытал около семидесяти самолётов различных конструкций. Многие из них были приняты на вооружение и поступили в серийное производство» (О.Э. Чкалова «Жизнь Валерия Чкалова» - М.: «Детская литература», 1979, тираж 75000 экз., стр. 49).

Мы уже разбирали вопрос о числе испытанных В.П. Чкаловым самолётов в период с 1931 по 1933 год. Их два – ДИ-3, ДИ-4. Ещё десяток наберётся во время его работы заводским лётчиком испытателем. 

Нет смысла заниматься точным подсчётом, ибо перед нами очередная фальсификация О.Э. Чкаловой.

Авторами фразы о 70 самолётах являются Г.Ф. Байдуков и А.В. Беляков. И в оригинале смысл её абсолютно иной:
«ПАМЯТИ НАШЕГО ДРУГА
Более семидесяти систем самолётов ВОДИЛ он в воздухе за 16 лет своей лётной жизни. Он летал на французских, английских, американских, итальянских, немецких машинах. И почти на всех самолётах советской конструкции…
Г. Байдуков и А. Беляков (Герои Советского Союза)»
Газета «Правда» 16 декабря 1938 года

Более половины из этого числа составляют самолёты времён Первой империалистической и Гражданской войн. Тогда, когда Чкалов был послан учиться в Москву, на Центральном аэродроме находилось большое число всевозможных аппаратов, которые специально там собирали для изучения их молодыми советскими конструкторами. У Чкалова была возможность полетать на многих из них. Освоение прочих продолжилось в Серпухове, где была сформирована специальная группа под командованием М.М. Громова, главной задачей которой являлось сравнение лётных и боевых качеств импортируемых из-за границы самолётов для советских ВВС. В.П. Чкалов попал на обучение к М.М. Громову и имел возможность освоить многие из них.
В своих книгах о Чкалове Г.Ф. Байдуков даже даёт их наименования: «французские «Анрио», английские «Фейри», итальянские «Чиэр», русские самолёты «Дукса»: «Ньюпоры», «Вуазены», «Фарманы» разных типов, немецкие «Фоккер» и «Хейнкель».

Вот эти-то, к тридцатым годам давно списанные в утиль, самолёты и составили большую половину авиапарка, который водил в воздухе В.П. Чкалов.

Обо всём этом можно прочитать и в мемуарах М.М. Громова, В.А. Тимофеева, А.К. Туманского, многих других прославленных пилотов.

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*Чкалов – шеф-пилот ОКБ Н.Н. Поликарпова*

И.В. Стражева «Полёта вольное упорство» - М.: Московский рабочий, 1986, тираж 50000 экз., стр. 111:
«Чкалов стал штатным лётчиком-испытателем в 1933-м году. До этого конструктор и пилот много слышали друг о друге, но теперь, как сказал Николай Николаевич, им предстояло работать «в одной упряжке».
Поликарпову запомнилась первая встреча «за столом переговоров». Крепко пожав руку главному конструктору Чкалов сказал:
- Перед вами Чкалов, известный нарушитель полётов и довольно частый обитатель гауптвахты – есть в авиации такое заведение. Мечтаю стать испытателем ваших истребителей.
- Вашу биографию знаю достаточно полно, - улыбнулся Поликарпов. – Слышал и про Троицкий мост через Неву, под которым вы удачно пролетели. Знаю, что при лобовой атаке никогда первым не сворачиваете, а штопорить будете до самой земли.
- Вижу, ваш отдел кадров не дремлет, чуть смутился Чкалов. – Вас мой «послужной список» не пугает? Доверяете мне свои истребители?
- Конечно, Валерий Павлович. Именно о таком, как вы, испытателе я, честно говоря, давно мечтаю» 

Доктор технических наук профессор Ирина Викторовна Стражева, как теперь модно говорить в продвинутой молодёжной среде, попросту «ГОНИТ!» Врёт! Это её собственные фантазии.  Вольный пересказ выдуманной сцены из к/ф «Валерий Чкалов».
Для профессора, доктора технических наук, создающего документальную повесть, подобные фальсификации – позор!

В 1933 году у Н.Н. Поликарпова не было никакого КБ!

В.П. Чкалова демобилизуют  из РККА в 1933 году.  Его очередная должность: лётчик-испытатель Государственного Авиационного Завода №39 им. В.Р. Менжинского (!). В аэродромном ангаре №7 этого авиазавода ещё не так давно действовала первая советская авиационная «шарашка» под названием «ЦКБ-39 ОГПУ», в которой созданием новейшей советской авиатехники занимались заключённые инженеры и конструкторы. И приглашал его туда на работу отнюдь не Н.Н. Поликарпов, как об этом писали в исторических публикациях советских времён, и поныне пишут в публикациях российских. Как скромно сообщает в своей книге дочь авиатора: «…однажды встретился ему директор завода №39, который предложил работу лётчика-испытателя на заводе» (В.В. Чкалова «Валерий Чкалов. Легенда авиации» - М.: «АСТ-ПРЕСС КНИГА», 2005, тираж 7000 экз., стр. 101). В 1933 году «условно приговорённый к расстрелу» и, одновременно! - старый приговор никто не отменял, «условно приговорённый к десяти годам заключения» Н.Н. Поликарпов вообще не имел своего КБ. Он занимал в ЦКБ должность начальника бригады №2 и никого приглашать на работу просто не мог - права такого не имел. (см. В.П. Иванов «Самолёты Н.Н. Поликарпова» - М.: РУСАВИА, 2004). Начальником ЦКБ и заместителем директора завода №39 был С.В. Ильюшин – выдающийся авиаконструктор с неясным чекистским прошлым. 

Да и вообще не было в советских Конструкторских Бюро образца 1933 никаких шеф-пилотов. По штату не было!

В.П. Чкалов с 1933 года  и по день своей гибели – обычный заводской лётчик испытатель, каких в СССР того периода были десятки. Вот документ:

«Приказ
по заводу №84 НКТП-СССР
Москва 9, П/ящ. 190                                                        №511                                                 30 декабря 1936 года. 

Объявляю приказ по Народному Комиссариату Оборонной Промышленности за №11 от 26 декабря с.г: - Лётчика-испытателя Завода №39 Героя Советского Союза тов. Чкалова В.П. перевести на должность шеф-пилота заводов №21 и 84 от сего числа.
Директор завода №84 НКТП:                                (Мурашев)» 
(Фотокопия приказа опубликована в фотоальбоме «В.П. ЧКАЛОВ» - М: Издательство «Планета», 1984, тираж 20000 экз.
Составители, авторы вступительных статей и комментариев ЧКАЛОВА ОЛЬГА ЭРАЗМОВНА, ЧКАЛОВ ИГОРЬ ВАЛЕРЬЕВИЧ).

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

*Чкалов - прекрасный семьянин и любящий муж*

Среди публикаций о В.П. Чкалова мне попалась одна, о которой я долго думал: выставлять её на форум или нет.
Наконец решил - выставлять! Дыма без огня не бывает. И о других наших прославленных пилотах: Громове, Юмашеве, Байдукове, многих, многих иных подобного не пишут.

Газета «Ведомости Нижегородской губернии» №39 30 сентября – 7 октября 1999 года, стр. 3:

«*Будешь знать,сучка, как Герою Советского Союза отказывать!*
Скандальные воспоминания личного водителя Чкалова.

На площади Минина, возле самой длиннющей лестницы города, стоит он -бронзовый гигант, памятник нашему знаменитому земляку Валерию Чкалову. Лётчик невозмутимо «смотрит» на нижегородцев, демонстрируя при этом весьма двусмысленный жест. Впрочем, нельзя с уверенностью сказать что при жизни Чкалов не показывал окружающим жесты покруче. Как утверждал личный водитель Валерия Павловича - Владимир Якунин, знаменитый «ястреб» был мужчиной, мягко говоря, раскрепощенных нравов.
Около года свекор нижегородки Любови Кардаевой работал личным водителем Валерия Павловича Чкалова. Владимир Семенович Якунин родился в 1909 году в Василевой Слободе {ныне - город Чкаловск). Там же он познакомился с Антониной Карповной, младше его на пять лет девушкой, ставшей потом женой.
-  Владимир Семенович был офицером танковых войск, - вспоминает ёго родственница, - но потом из-за жены уволился. В 37-м году ему предложили возить Чкалова. Он много рассказывал об этой работе и каждый раз повторял: «Люба, фильмы о Чкалове - это одно, на самом деле этот человек был большим хамом, поэтому и водителей часто менял - мало кто у него выдерживал!» Сам Владимир Семенович тоже продержался всего лишь год. Как-то летом он повез Валерия Павловича на рыбалку. Остановились на берегу Оки. Толпа молодых женщин резвилась у воды: лето стояло жаркое, от зноя люди спасались. Чкалов, позабыв о рыбалке, не сводил с них глаз, а потом, оставив вдруг водителя в одиночестве распутывать удочки, вклинился в женский круг, взял одну из них за руку и поволок за собой в ближайшие заросли. Через некоторое время он вернулся, а Якунин увидел, что девушку, которую он уводил с собой, утешает ее старшая подруга - та была вся в слезах, по ноге ее текла кровь... На вопросы водителя и его укоры Валерий Павлович реагировал холодно, напомнил, чтобы Якунин знал свое место. Обиженные землячки покинули пляж. Прорыбачив часа два, Чкалов покосился на проходившую мимо симпатичную гражданку. Недолго думая, он ее нагнал, взял под локоток и стал тихо говорить что-то на ухо. Так они постепенно исчезли из поля зрения шофера. Прошел час. Владимир Семенович спрятал удочки и улов в машину, запер ее и пошел на поиски шефа. В прибрежных кустах он увидел такое, от чего у него волосы встали дыбом: Чкалов держал несчастную женщину за шею, головой в воде. Та брыкалась, пускала пузыри, а летчик приговаривал: «Будешь знать, сучка, как Герою Советского Союза  отказывать!» Появление Якунина положило конец мучениям жертвы домогательств - мрачный и раздосадованный Валерий Павлович ее отпустил. Через день водитель подал рапорт об отставке...
Якунин был посажен в 38-м -за личное знакомство с уже погибшим к тому времени Чкаловым. Многие приближенные летчика и те, кто летал с ним в Америку (ну, это полный бред! – А.С.), были репрессированы. Якунин же в 41-м был призван на фронт и погиб в Ленинградской области.
Юлия РАДИОНОВА, Николай ШТОФФ (фото)»

----------


## A-Макетчик

Ну что ж, пропагандисты лепили икону, и это у них получилось.Крайний пост только вызвал сомнения,воспоминания - вообще дело мутное, а тут ещё и непрямые (а вот мне свёкор расказывал, ещё до войны...).Журналамеры провинциальной газетки порезвились от души, интересно - "Якунин был посажен в 38-м -за личное знакомство с уже погибшим к тому времени Чкаловым." Это что,  такой состав преступления - знакомство с "любимцем вождя"? Против документов (в других постах) не попрёшь, но считать серьёзным источником "жёлтую прессу"?

----------


## Nik Primopye

Nik Primopye - всем, работающим в теме "Реальный Чкалов",

Фактически тема подходит к завершению. Осталось послушать А.Соловьева и сделать несколько замечаний по теме, методам и позициям.

К сожалению, А.Соловьев сейчас находится на форуме под арестом, хотя причины и приговор нигде не оглашены. Во всяком случае, я найти не смог.

Прочитав некоторые письма, появившиеся  во время моего отсутствия, с сожалением увидел, что некоторые моменты в моей позиции я не сумел достаточно разъяснить, а некоторые технические приемы, использованные мной в этой теме - поняты не совсем правильно.

Чтобы не загружать тему - пояснения моих взглядов см. в "Курилке", в моей комнатке 
http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...9552#post29552     #35

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

18 июня 1937 г. - 71 год назад - начался первый в истории перелет через Северный полюс из Европы в Америку.
Советский самолет АНТ-25, советский мотор,советский экипаж - В.П.Чкалов (командир), Г.Ф.Байдуков (2-й пилот) и А.В.Беляков (штурман).

12 июля 1937 г.- 71 год назад - М.М.Громов,А.Б.Юмашев и С.А.Данилин на АНТ-25 начали беспосадочный перелёт Москва – Северный полюс – Сан-Джасинто (США), преодолев 10148 км по прямой за 62 часа 17 минут.

Были и на нашей улице праздники.

Ник 

Некоторые подробности можно посмотреть здесь
http://www.geroi.apifarm.ru/doc/first

----------


## Nazar

> По некоторым причинам я не мог принимать участие в работе форума.
> Детали здесь - Дополнения в правила форума



Поверьте , никому не интересны причины вашего отсутствия и напоминать об этом по несколько раз необязательно . Вам самому не противно делать из себя униженого и оскорбленного  или вам таким образом надо обратить на себя внимание ? Общайтесь пожалуйста по теме и не обсуждайте действия администрации в форумах.

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня была передача про Дважды Героя Советского Союза Ахмед-Хан Султан... В ней рассказывали про героизм этого Летчика, про его жизнь... И затронули тяжелые периоды его жизни... Очень корректно, аккуратно и что замечу не журналист или диктор, а его друг сказал, что после войны Герой имел трудности с учебой в Академии в Монино и ушел из нее, что потом не мог устроиться в жизни, был замечен у ЦДС в несколько нехорошем виде... Благодаря помощи своих однополчан, Герой вернулся в Авиацию... 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...82%D0%B0%D0%BD
Вот так... О таких вещах, которые были подняты на ветке о Чкалове могут говорить реальные друзья Героя, а не "примазавшиеся" завистники или сторонние "пассажиры"... У этих людей слова "воняют"... Только истинный друг скажет правду о Герое не унизив его... Даже в Википедии написано корректно об этом периоде жизни Героя...
И кстати, в этой проблеме..., в прошлом году в Турции вышла книга об их первом президенте. Написала книгу женщина - известный журналист-историк, известный в мировом писательском мире человек. Книга - историческое исследование типа ЖЗЛ. Так эту женщину осудили на пять лет тюрьмы, только за то, что она указала правду, что первый президент Турции во врем штурма его дворца вооруженными оппозиционерами, оделся в женское платье своей жены и покинул дворец поэтому и остался в живых... О как! Правосудие и народ Турции (как и других цивилизованных стран, пример я приводил ранее) считает, что подобное публичное высказывание о национальных Героях страны - НЕПРИЕМЛЕМО..., унижает его как национального Героя Турции... Книгу уничтожили... Интересно, если б она написала, что он выпивал или ругался матом..., уж явно он не был "святым"..., что было бы с ней, даже просто при появлении на улице?
К сожалению пост мой убрали, где я привел пример про Англичан, когда они начали обсуждать Российские символы как одни из агрессивных в мире, на одном мероприятии где я присутствовал... При этом приводили примеры из истории, чем специально пытались вызвать у присутствующих россиян чувство вины, сожаления... Однако когда им напомнили о том, что Британский символ тоже неплохо засветился в колониальных войнах и не такой уж "белый голубь"... Тогда англичане просто прекратили разговор и на прямой вопрос ответили, что не обсуждают символы своей страны. Это им не позволяет Закон, честь и совесть..., а относительно фактов из своей истории - то имеют на них свой собственный взгляд... И вроде у англичан такой должности нет как политработник... Как некоторые сразу тут начинают подтрунивать в этой плоскости обсуждения... 
Наши Герои - это тот же символ нашей страны. А иностранцы смеются на россиянами, так как те обсерают своих Героев, которые свою же страну защищали ценой собственной жизни...

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

Я, Чкалова Валерия Валерьевна, ознакомившись с «измышлениями» господина Соловьева, выставленными в Форуме, хочу поблагодарить его только за то, что он решил напомнить согражданам старые полузабытые имена, хоть это в меньшей степени относится к имени В.П. Чкалова. Однако, так как участниками Форума может быть сегодняшняя молодежь, я считаю своим долгом принять участие в этом Форуме. Это связано с тем, что информация господина Соловьева преднамеренно искажает факты и несёт нашей молодежи неверную и даже вредную информацию. Я три года работала в архивах: Государственном архиве Российской Федерации (ГАРФ), Архиве Президента Российской Федерации (АПРФ), Российском Государственном архиве экономики (РГАЭ), Российском центре хранения и изучения документов новейшей истории (РЦХИДНИ), Архиве Внешней политики Российской Федерации (АВП РФ), Центральном Государственном архиве Московской области (ЦГАМО) и др. и имею на руках все копии найденных и рассекреченных документов. Поэтому считаю себя источником достоверной информации. Мною написаны две книги, одну из которых, якобы, читал господин Соловьев.

Вопросы к Соловьеву.
1.	Какую цель Вы преследуете проведением этого Форума?
2.	Кто за Вами стоит (правда кое-кого я знаю), чью волю Вы выполняете?
3.	На что Вы надеетесь, помещая заведомо ложь?
4.	Только несостоявшийся в жизни человек способен таким образом привлечь к себе внимание. Вы относитесь к таким людям?
5.	Вам не жалко марать свое гражданское имя, помещая эту ложь?
6.	Каждое из Ваших творений называется «Подвигом». Неужели Вы так мелко «плаваете», понимая под Подвигом испытание авиетки, облет купола Исаакиевского собора и др.

	Ну, а теперь по сути  «творений» господина Соловьева.

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

«Пламенный большевик В.П. Чкалов»

		До августа 1936 года «пламенный большевик» был 
		беспартийным и ни в каких революционных событиях 
		не участвовал»
	Ну и что? Мы знаем много примеров, когда люди, не будучи членами партии, честно работали и отдавали свои силы процветанию Родины.
Во-первых, в статье написано «знаменитого большевика»;
во-вторых, причем тут «исключение из РКСМ»? Об этом исключении Чкалов пишет в анкете в 1924 г., а Вы ведете разговор о 1936 г.
Чкалов стал членом партии в 1936 году. И как просто и точно он определил своё место в авиации и в жизни: «Там, где трудное  и неизвестное, там я нахожу своё место. Там, где речь идёт о счастье моего народа, там я ищу себе работу. Остальное – почести, опасности – над ними я никогда не задумывался. Лишь в борьбе я чувствую жизнь. Иначе теряю чувство её величия».
Что касается вступления в партию экипажа самолёта АНТ-25 – Чкалова, Байдукова, Белякова «по личному предложению (равноценному указанию) И.В. Сталина», то в этом я не вижу никакого криминала. Они совершили подвиг!
	Почему «пламенным большевиком» может быть только человек, участво-вавший в революционных событиях с шашкой в руке?

		«Подвиг» 1-й: «Выдающийся облет Чкаловым купола 
				Исаакиевского собора»
Господин Соловьёв! Вы подвиги без кавычек совершали? Назовите хотя бы один из них. Для участников Форума это будет интересно. Нескромность мы простим.
	Подвиг же в кавычках – это чёрное пятно и на человека и на событие. Начинать повествование с заведомой грязи – многое говорит о самом авторе.
У Вас очень примитивное представление о подвиге.
Вопросы. Название «Подвига» придумано лично Вами?  

		«Подвиг» 2-й: «Чкалов – основоположник 
			    перевернутого пилотажа»
	Позволю себе привести цитату Байдукова Г.Ф. о полете Чкалова 8 ноября 1927 г. в Москве на Центральном аэродроме на празднике, посвященном 10-й годовщине Великой Октябрьской Революции: «Чкалов оторвался от земли, набирает скорость, над ангаром переворачивает машину и короткое время набирает высоту, летя вверх колесами. Затем машина делает переворот и летит с набором высоты. На высоте 300 метров делает переворот через крыло и очень круто пикирует с мотором, работающим на полной мощности.
Кажется, что-то случилось, так как машина с бешеной скоростью летит на группу зрителей, в которой стоят члены правительства. Только на последнем пятидесятиметровом остатке высоты истребитель круто переходит на подъем, но скорость снижения такова, что самолет ещё просаживается из-за большой перегрузки до 10 метров и отсюда с огромной скоростью идет на петлю. С этой высоты истребитель петлю завершить не сможет и обязательно врежется в землю. Но Чкалов знает, что делает. На высоте 150-200 метров он заставляет самолет лететь вверх колесами, постепенно набирая высоту. И снова переворот через крыло и вновь, как и в первый раз, страшное пикирование с мотором на полных оборотах и опять огромная просадка истребителя к земле при резком его выводе.
Затем Чкалов на высоте 100-200 метров делает двойные «бочки», просаживаясь к земле так низко, что зрители невольно вскрикивают от ужаса. Но вот, кажется, самолет планирует на посадку. Но что это такое? Перед ангаром машина переворачивается вверх колесами, пролетает над ним и идет на посадочную полосу. Всем казалось, вот и очередная катастрофа… Но на высоте метров 20 самолет переворачивается, кажется, какая-то автоматика, а не человек, хотя этот человек – летчик Ленинградской эскадрильи Чкалов. Самолет садится точно на три точки у знака «Т». После захватывающего полета аэродром утонул в криках «ура»».

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

В Форуме уже просили ответить Соловьева об этом полете и о его награж-дении лётчика. В приказе наркома обороны К.Е. Ворошилова, который зачитывался на торжественном собрании в Большом театре, было объявлено: «…выдать денежную премию старшему летчику Чкалову за особо выдающиеся фигуры высшего пилотажа». На показательных полетах Чкалов завоевал первый приз.
	На этих показательных выступлениях присутствовал Астахов – начальник Серпуховской летной школы, будущий маршал авиации, который сказал: «Я бы хотел так летать, как Чкалов, но таких людей, как он, мало… Единицы. Конечно это талант!.. Но на них ставку делать нельзя! Нам нужен массовый тип летного состава, который будут готовить школы, и именно эти летчики в военное время защитят страну от любого противника. А мастера, подобные Чкалову, нужны для движения вперед! В авиации будущего возникнут тысячи загадок, которые расшифруют такие пилоты, как Чкалов. Эту категорию нужно искать и оберегать».
Эти слова Астахова, сказанные 80 лет назад, жизненны и сегодня для таких «историков» авиации, к которым относится господин Соловьёв.
	Такой показательный полет Чкалов смог выполнить только после длительных тренировок и совершенствования своего мастерства. Прошу не забывать при этом, что ему только 23 года.
	Кстати, когда он демонстрировал аналогичный полет в эскадрильи, его спросили, зачем нужен такой переворот вверх колесами перед посадкой, он ответил, что во время военных действий возможна аварийная ситуация, когда надо будет сажать самолет в отсутствии посадочной площадки. А такой манёвр позволит посадить самолет в заданную точку.
	Если Ваша информация верна, господин Соловьёв, то комбрига Е.Н. Татарченко можно и нужно назвать основоположником перевернутого пилотажа. 
Вопросы: 
1.	Откуда взято название «Чкалов – основоположник перевернутого пилотажа»? Или это опять Ваше творчество?
2.	Мог ли «пьяница» Чкалов, как Вы пытаетесь его представить, выполнить такой описанный выше полет?

			«Подвиг» 3-й: «Чкалов совершил над Ленинградом
					250 мертвых петель подряд» 
Нельзя, господин Соловьёв, вырывать цитату (например, из сборника «Наш Чкалов») не заканчивая тем, что написано дальше.  А концовка  такая: «Ну, как тут быть? Поругал я его, взял с него слово не повторять подобных экспериментов, и дело на этом кончилось». Может быть Ваше заключение -  «Выдающийся пример для подражания!» в этом случае будет не нужно?
	А ведь Чкалову только 21 год! Я думаю, что Чкалов никогда не ставил целью поставить рекорд – это не его стихия. Думаю, что и об «уголовном деле», Чкалов в 21 год не думал.  
	Еще раз вынуждена написать то, что Вы считаете «подвигом» мелковато! А может быть это Ваша суть?
Вопрос. 1. Может быть господин Соловьёв считает, что пасквиль на Чкалова уголовно ненаказуем? 2. А Вам сейчас намного больше, чем  Чкалову тогда?

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

«Подвиг» 4-й: «Чкалов основатель
				   высшего пилотажа»
	Семья В.П. Чкалова ничего никогда не приписывала Чкалову, тем более  создание «аж всех фигур высшего пилотажа». Не устали, господин Соловьёв, подтасовывать факты.
	Если что-то и писала семья, то базировалась на высказываниях авиацион-ных авторитетов.	
	Главнокомандующий ВВС маршал авиации К.А. Вершинин через 10 лет после гибели Чкалова писал: «Велики заслуги Чкалова перед авиацией. Он был не только непревзойдённым летчиком, выдающимся мастером своего дела, но и создателем школы высшего пилотажа и школы испытания новых самолетов, автором тактики истребительной авиации и творцом новейших фигур высшего пилотажа: восходящий штопор, полёт вверх колесами и другие фигуры. Он доказал необходимость пилотирования на критически малых высотах. Чкалову принадлежит честь создания школы высшего пилотажа, впитавшей все лучшее и ценное, что создали такие замечательные русские летчики, как Нестеров…».
	В 1972 году к 35-летию со дня исторического перелета по маршруту Москва – Северный полюс – США главный маршал авиации А.А. Новиков писал о Чкалове: «…Он внёс немало нового в тактику воздушного боя. Во-первых, им разработана и доказана боевая сила бреющих полетов, которая получила общее признание. Во-вторых, ему принадлежат впервые применённые фигуры высшего пилотажа – восходящий штопор и медленная бочка. В-третьих, он серьёзно работал над вертикальным маневром и довел его до совершенства. Наконец, ему принадлежит приоритет в разработке точных приемов воздушного боя на малых высотах. Все эти чкаловские приемы и разработки широко практиковались в Великой Отечественной войне, а значит были жизненными».
	Трижды Герой Советского Союза И.Н. Кожедуб писал: «Во время боёв над Берлином я вылетел в паре с гвардии капитаном Титаренко на «охоту» в район города. И вдруг я отчётливо вижу «Фокке-Вульфов-190» с бомбами. Соотношение сил было неравным, нас, «охотников», двое, их – сорок. В один мгновение я подумал, что бы сделал на моём месте Чкалов. И решил атаковать. Взять их дерзостью,  чкаловской напористостью и умением… И в этом бою я сбил две вражеские машины».
	Ваша фраза «Чкалов основатель высшего пилотажа» и фразы авторитетов «Чкалов создатель школы высшего пилотажа» и «Все эти чкаловские приёмы и разработки широко практиковались в Великой Отечественной войне, а значит были жизненными» - это отличие Соловьёва от Новикова, Вершинина, Кожедуба.
	Приведу ещё последнюю цитату. Герой Советского Союза А. Серов, который воевал в Испании: «Если новая машина в воздухе совершала неожиданную, но  чем-то примечательную фигуру, то в памяти Чкалова это фиксировалось надолго. Обладая моментальной реакцией и точной сообразительностью, он подолгу исследовал такую фигуру, запоминал, в каком положении она получалась, и уже тогда, освоив её,  передавал другим, обогащая летное искусство. Так, собственно

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

говоря, родилось много подлинно Чкаловских фигур». «Известия» 17 декабря 1938 г.

			«В.П. Чкалов – основатель бреющего полета»
	К сожалению книги Пономарева «Покорители неба» у меня нет, для того, чтобы просмотреть представленный Вами материал.
	Я уже приводила высказывания маршала А.А.Новикова о бреющих полетах.
Повторю: «…им разработана и доказана боевая сила бреющих полетов, которая получила общее признание…». Чкалов «не занимал освободившийся пьедестал», а внес свой вклад – им разработана и доказана боевая сила бреющих полетов. Думаю, что участники Форума со мной согласятся, что слово «основатель» имеет совсем другой смысл.
	Бреющим полетом Чкалов уже летал через три года после окончания Борисоглебской школы в 1927 году на празднике в Москве.          

			«Подвиг» 5-й: «Испытание авиетки»
	Господин Соловьёв! До той фразы Костенко, которую Вы привели, им написано следующее: «На «Лакме» В.П. Чкалов и А.К. Иоост сделали с 28 сентября 1927 года по 16 октября 1929 года 24 полета. Общий налет составил 10 часов 15 минут. Таким образом, «Лакм» стал первым в жизни великого летчика самолетом, который он испытывал…». Здесь указывается общее число полетов и общий налет. Да и смысл приведенной Вами цитаты изменился. Где в этой фразе написано, что Чкалов проводил первые испытательные полеты?!
	Фальсификация, уважаемый «историк» авиации!

		«В.П. Чкалов – непримиримый борец с недостатками»
Вопрос. Вы то сами, господин Соловьёв, читали личное дело №268818 Чкалова или пользовались статьей Николая Добрюхи?
	Опять подтасовываете факты! А. Ордин писал обо всём жизненном пути Чкалова, а Вы выхватили из его жизни один год и делаете свои «далеко идущие» выводы.
	В отношении пьянки. Надо быть очень ограниченным человеком, чтобы так понять осуждение Чкалова: «Остается только догадываться, сколь выдающимися были попойки В.П. Чкалова». Видать, раз Бог не дал человеку ума, то это всерьёз и надолго.
	Вы, господин Соловьёв, забыли написать, что 1 декабря 1926 года Чкалов был вновь возвращен по распоряжению управления военно-воздушных сил в эту же эскадрилью, возвращен в армию и назначен старшим летчиком. А через год в 1927 году он был участником воздушного парада, о чем я уже писала, и был премирован. Ваше клеймо «пьяница», которое Вы приклеили Чкалову – ложь.
	Возвращаюсь к А. Ордину. Приведу только один пример из моей книги.
7-8 июня 1936 года на совещании, проводимом партией и правительством с руководством ВВС РККА, были приглашены Поликарпов, Громов, Чкалов, В. Коккинаки. Выступали все приглашенные. Своё выступление Чкалов начал так (это стенограмма): «Аварийность в воздушном флоте, я считаю, происходит за счет только

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

руководства…». В конце выступления он высказал  свои предложения  и Во-рошиловым был включен в состав комиссии, готовящей  решение.
	Вся его депутатская работа была направлена на помощь избирателям, на борьбу с недостатками на местах. Почитайте книги о его депутатской деятельности.

		      «Подвиг» 6-й: Чкалов – создатель лобовой атаки»

		«Его новинки в области фигур высшего пилотажа, всесто-
		ронне разработанная им и введенная в арсенал боевых 
		приемов лобовая атака…»


	Переборщили Денисов и Карпович. А теперь давайте прочтём в этой книге подряд два абзаца, куда входит  и эта вырванная фраза.	 
	«Истребители, как род авиации, появились ещё в первую мировую войну. Однако их подлинное значение и роль ещё долго оставались не совсем опреде-ленными. Чкалов вместе с другими передовыми советскими летчиками блестяще показал бурно растущие боевые возможности истребительной авиации.
	Его новинки в области фигур высшего пилотажа, всесторонне разработанная им и введенная в арсенал боевых приемов лобовая атака, максимальное использование превосходных скоростных качеств советских истребителей и, в частности, пикирования как средства атаки, постепенный переход к ведению воздушного боя в вертикальной плоскости, наконец, замечательные успехи в стрельбе – всё это необычайно обогащало тактику советских истребителей, придавало ей новое качественное содержание. Она становилась остро-атакующей, наступательной».
	Приведу из этой книги ещё одну цитату, поясняющую фразу «замечательные успехи в стрельбе …»: «Прежние, академически застывшие «нормы», при которых считалось, что поразить цель можно, лишь находясь в положении «вверх головой», уже не удовлетворяли Чкалова. Всё настойчивее, всё ближе подходил он к овладению мастерством точной стрельбы из перевернутого полёта (полёта вверх колёсами). Наконец он добился и этого.
	Последствия этого новаторского достижения Чкалова превзошли все ожи-дания. Впервые введённый им таким образом способ стрельбы получил широкое распространение. Благодаря ему намного увеличился диапазон действий истребителя в бою, увеличилась возможность поражения цели. Советские лётчики-истре-бители последующих лет, наследники замечательного чкаловского мастерства, в многочисленных воздушных сражениях не раз с успехом применяли способ ведения огня из перевёрнутого полёта. Сбылось основанное на точном предвидении пророчество известного советского лётчика героя Советского Союза Анатолия Серова, предсказавшего замечательное будущее чкаловским новинкам. Они вошли в боевой арсенал нашей авиации, сослужив отличную службу советским лётчикам во время войны».

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

Вы, господин Соловьёв, как историк  и бывший директор музея авиации придумали и написали фразу «Чкалов – создатель лобовой атаки». Дайте ссылку, где такая фраза написана. Ведь у Денисова и Карповича она в приведенной цитате имеет совсем другой смысл.  

		«Подвиг» 7-й: «Чкалов – создатель новых приемов
				воздушного боя»
	Читайте приведенные мною ранее высказывания маршалов Новикова и Вершинина. Я думаю, что мнение этих двух маршалов надо учитывать, тем бо-лее, что они это писали, а не говорили. Читайте Денисова и Карповича, цитаты из книги которых я привела в предыдущем разделе.
	Как я понимаю, Герой Советского Союза Долгушин говорил это Вам, да ещё используя такие убедительные средства доказательства как мат. Насколько я помню, Ник из Приморья Вас предупреждал, что Вы выступаете как обвинитель, следовательно, должны имеет убедительные документы для доказательства, а не «сарафанное радио». 
	Дважды Герой Советского Союза Г.П. Кравченко писал: «Ему (Чкалову) принадлежит большая заслуга в том, что, начиная с самолета И-16, все после-дующие отечественные самолеты истребители могли набирать за один боевой разворот значительно большую высоту, чем все прежние типы истребителей». 
	К концу 1942 года в нашу авиацию пришло не только понимание того, как надо воевать в воздухе, но и появились новые самолеты – и это самое главное, которые по основным характеристикам даже превосходили немецкие Ме-109. Сравнивать устаревшие самолеты И-15, И-16 первых месяцев войны с немецкими истребителями и сваливать вину в потерях на Чкалова, погибшего до войны за три года, безнравственно для бывшего директора музея авиации Соловьева А.Б. Правда, я не знаю, знакома ли Вам такая категория как нравственность. Тем более, что в разделе «В бой по-чкаловски» Вы пишете, что ни в одной инструкции по ведению боевых действий истребительной авиации ВВС имени Чкалова не значится.

				«В бой  по-чкаловски»
	Господин Соловьёв! Зачем Вы так активно, а главное, неумно подтасовы-ваете факты? Ведь для того, чтобы заниматься «глобальной критикой», необходимо хотя бы немного знать о человеке, которого Вы критикуете. 
	Чкалов погиб в 1938 году. Война началась в 1941 году. Как Вы сами пишете, ни в одной инструкции по ведению боевых действий истребительной авиации ВВС нигде нет слов «летать по-чкаловски». Вы это должны знать и понимать. 
Зачем же дезинформировать читателя!
	Чкалов задолго до войны готовился к ней и вел серьезные разработки тактики ведения воздушного боя. 
	Приведу отрывок из кассационной жалобы в Военную коллегию Верховного суда, написанной 31 октября 1928 года Чкаловым В.П. после совершения аварии, когда он перегонял самолеты из Гомеля в Брянск: «По всем данным мною ранее показаниям хочу добавить главное, заключающееся в разном понимании

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

характера подготовки лётчика-истребителя. На мой взгляд, тенденция, имею-щаяся в армии, к максимальной осторожности в полетах, не верна, в особенности в истребительной авиации. Лётчик-истребитель должен быть, на мой взгляд, смелым, с безусловным отсутствием боязни и осторожности в полетах. В противном случае в воздушном бою с противником лётчик, привыкший осторожно летать, будет больше думать о самолете, а не о противнике, и в результате чего, безусловно, будет сбит противником. Вопрос этот сугубо важный для ВВС РККА. Я прекрасно понимаю и знаю нашу бедность и поэтому необходимость в сохранении материальной части (дорогостоящий самолет), но в тоже время не допускаю мысли о необходимости за счет сохранения её, ухудшить боеподготовку летчика-истребителя, учитывая и то обстоятельство, что будущая борьба с воздушным противником будет неравная с точки зрения разности качеств самолетов». 
	Прошу запомнить, что Чкалову в это время всего 24 года!
Кстати, это высказывание Чкалова можно вполне перенести в раздел «В.П. Чка-лов – непримиримый борец с недостатками».
Вопрос. Вы, господин Соловьёв, согласны со мной?
	Герой Советского Союза, заслуженный летчик-испытатель М.Л. Галлай  в книге «Третье измерение» вспоминал, что «…умение уверенно, точно и энер-гично пилотировать на бреющем полете у самой земли спасло немало наших лтчиков в первые, самые тяжелые месяцы Отечественной войны, когда едва ли не все воздушные бои протекали в условиях количественного перевеса противника. Одним из первых, если не первым, разведчиком такого маневра был Чкалов». 
	Далее необходимо здесь привести слова маршала Новикова (они приведены в «Подвиг» 4-й: «Чкалов основатель высшего пилотажа»).
	Вы, господин Соловьёв, читаете и понимаете так, как Вам хочется и требуется для искажения фактов и распространения преднамеренной клеветы. О таких людях замечательно сказано в одной книге: «Поведение вирусоносителя: суждение окружающего мира под свои параметры. Неважно, какой у него интеллект, какие знания».
	Из приведенного мной материала видно, что Чкалов задолго до войны готовился к ней и вёл серьёзные разработки тактики ведения воздушного боя. Вспомните выступление его в 1927 году на параде, когда он демонстрировал точечную посадку истребителя. Он считал раньше всех приведенных Вами инструкций, что высота и скорость – это то, что нужно для победы в воздушном бою. Читайте Кравченко, Денисова и Карповича.
	Кстати, когда разрабатывался Ла-5, главный конструктор С.А.Лавочкин говорил: «Иногда важнее летать каких-нибудь 15 минут, но в эти 15 минут быть полным хозяином воздуха. Война в разные периоды заставляла нас передвигать места отдельных качеств. Был лозунг летать выше всех, а оказалось, что и низкий полет очень большая ценность. Чрезвычайно трудно предвидеть конкретную ситуацию во время войны. Эта ситуация складывается из разных элементов, в сумме рождающих победу».

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

Ваша, господин Соловьёв, клевета и ложь не дискредитируют Чкалова, а работают против Вас. Может быть, у Вас есть заказчики этой клеветы, хорошие подсказчики и учителя? По тому, как Вы не подписались под статьёй в газете «Петербургский дневник», Вы ещё и трусоваты!
	И последнее. В разделе «В.П. Чкалов – основатель бреющих полетов» Вы утверждаете, что И.У. Павлов основатель бреющих полетов. Чтобы была логика в изложенных Вами материалах, давайте последнюю фразу  этого раздела запишем так: Ох, как дорого обошлась Отчизне «павловщина»! Какой огромной кровью оплатил её наш народ! 
Вопрос. Согласны, Александр Борисович?

		«Подвиг» 8-й: Чкалов – лучший летчик испытатель»


	       Жалкое подобие технического образования в летной школе

Зачем же Вы так унижаете все четыре высшие летные школы 20-х годов в СССР, которые закончил не только Чкалов, но и многие наши замечательные летчики? Вы ещё забыли его работу по ремонту самолетов в Канавинской мастерской  с 1919 по 1921 годы. А эта практическая работа ой как много значит. У нас даже в 50-ых – 60-ых  годах  в научно-исследовательских институтах на руководящих постах было много талантливых практиков.
Кстати Сталин сказал о Чкалове: «Самородок каких мало не только у нас, но и во всём мире».
	Чтобы делали так называемые «историки», если бы не собирали грязь и черноту о значимых фигурах нашего Отечества!
	Я знала Валерия Меницкого, с которым познакомилась на отдыхе. Как Вы понимаете обстановка была вполне подходящей для пересказа мне слов его дяди – мы сидели за одним столом.  Но он этого не сделал. Ну а в мемуарах чего не напишешь для украшения, да ещё о самом Чкалове. Беседы на такую тему обычно не ведут за письменным столом. А какую байку не расскажешь, когда на столе бутылка да хорошая закуска!
	Последняя фраза, приведенная Кербером, многое говорит о самом Кербере: «Мы, конечно, были в ничтожном меньшинстве, потому что все вокруг были совершенно очарованы гениальным вождем и его несравненным героическим учеником». Во-первых, Чкалов никогда не был «несравненным героическим учеником Сталина». Во-вторых, в архиве Московской области, в архиве экономики есть достаточно подробные отчеты Чкалова. Возможно, было и так, что он показывал большой палец и т.д., но возводить это в принцип его работы просто смешно. Вы должны знать от историка Иванова В.П., что самолеты Поликарпова выпускались «сырыми», о чём неоднократно говорил и писал Г.Ф. Байдуков, да и другие лётчики. Поэтому лётчик-испытатель Чкалов принимал непосредственное и активное участие в доводке самолетов.

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

Да уж какое там военное дело после литра спирта!
		Тут бы с утра пивком подлечиться…

Вопрос. А это из Вашего личного опыта, господин Соловьёв?

	У меня нет книги В. Казакова «Небо помнит. Повесть-хроника» для того, чтобы проверить правильность изложенной Вами мысли автора. Как показывает весь ранее приведенный Вами материал, Вы очень часто искажаете смысл написанного.
	Вы забыли, что в НИИ ВВС Чкалов проводил полеты с вновь прибывшими в НИИ летчиками, т.е. «обучал лётный состав на новых типах самолетов», о чем пишут, например, Байдуков и Стефановский в своих книгах. В феврале 1932 года в Приказе №52 по НИИ было написано: «…отмечаю особо выдающуюся по качеству работу … инструктора-летчика 1-го неотдельного отряда 2-й эскадрильи т. Чкалова Валерия Павловича. … Награждаю тов. Чкалова – фотоаппаратом. Начальник института Бузанов».
	Стефановский в своей книге описывает такой случай. Зимой 1932 г. в НИИ приехал генералитет итальянской авиации, которому надо было продемонстрировать показательный полет. Показывать бомбардировщик ТБ-3 назначили Стефановского,  для показа истребителя досрочно с гаупвахты освободили Чкалова… Глава делегации «был ошеломлен. – Мы объехали всю Европу и всю Америку, но столь высоких лётных качеств, как у ваших самолетов, и такого мастерства пилотирования нигде не видели».
	За испытание «Летающего звена» В.С. Вахмистров, А. Залевский, В. Чка-лов, А.Анисимов были награждены орденами  «Красная звезда»  и мотоциклами с коляской. Но Чкалов этих наград не получил, потому что в ВВС РККА на него лежал донос, что он «непман».
	Приведу ещё приказ авиационной бригады НИИ ВВС от 26 апреля 1932 г. Может быть это тоже реакция на донос.
«Вр. К-ра 1 отряда 2 эскадрильи ст. летчик инструктор Чкалов В.П. за четыре месяца 1932 г. допустил ряд серьезных дисциплинарных проступков.
1.	Неисполнение приказания к-ра эскадрильи 7 января 1932 г., выразившееся в самовольном вылете на с-те ТБ-1. Взыскание 5 суток ареста.
2.	Невыполнение приказов н-ка ВВС в деле обучения летного состава на но-вых типах самолетов, что явилось следствием катастрофы 26 марта 1932 г. летчика Альбенского на самолете И-5. (Взыскание 5 суток ареста начальником НИИ).
3.	За поломку ТБ-1 №651 29/111-32 г. при начале руления с места стоянки на аэродроме (командиром эскадрильи объявлен выговор).
4.	Нарушение летной дисциплины, выразившееся в пересечении аэродрома во время полетов 2/1V-32 г. с Монинского аэропорта и производство фигур на низкой высоте. (Взыскание 5 суток ареста начальником ВВС МВО).

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

5.	Перечисленные взыскания совершены в столь непродолжительный промежуток времени, показывают крайнюю недисциплинированность летчика Чкалова.
	Мое неоднократное внушение и дисциплинарные взыскания мало имеют воздействия на тов. Чкалова.
	Считаю, что такое поведение несовместимо с занимаемой должностью ко-мандира отряда. За недопустимое нарушение полетной дисциплины отстраняю тов. Чкалова от врид. к-ра отряда.
		Командир авиабригады Скробук».
	Что-то в этом приказе, господин Соловьёв, я ничего не вижу о «литре спиртяги», который Вы все время будируете. Дисциплина – это да.
	А если ко всему приведенному мною материалу приложить мозги, то картина будет совсем иной, чем Вы рисуете и навязываете читателю.
	Запомните, я ничего «не пытаюсь» подвести под утверждение моей мамы О.Э. Чкаловой. Это не в моем характере и мама пишет правду, т.к. Чкалов действительно учил летать самолеты Поликарпова. 
	Руки прочь от О.Э. Чкаловой. Она сама была личностью, глубоко порядочным человеком, и не Вам, господин Соловьёв, с Вашими низкими жизненными принципами говорить о ней! Задолго до того, как она начала «плести» о своём муже, как пишете Вы, Чкалов прославил себя  и страну своими делами и двумя перелетами, и о нём уже много было написано и в газетах и в книгах.

		«Прославленный муж – безопасность, покой и 
			благоденствие всей семьи!»	 	

	Попробуйте представить, господин Соловьёв, как можно остаться молодой вдовой и прожить всю жизнь без любимого мужа, прожить на пенсию, вывести без отца трёх детей и оставить в них любовь и уважение к отцу, продолжая при этом вести большую общественную работу по воспитанию молодёжи.
Где здесь «безопасность, покой и благоденствие всей семьи»?
В Вас есть что- то человеческое, у Вас есть совесть? 

	Интересно у Вас получается. Если говорят или пишут о Чкалове хорошее, то это по Соловьёву «фальсификация», а если поливают грязью, то это по Соловьёву  «правда»!
	Вы, Александр Борисович, «гениальный человек»! Выкапывая грязь, подтасовывая факты, придумывая и навешивая на Чкалова всякую дрянь, Вы преподносите это как истину в последней инстанции, зная, что читатель мало информирован, особенно молодежь, которая не знает нашей истории авиации 30-х годов  и тех, кто делал эту историю, или знакомится с ней в изложении таких «историков» как Вы. 
	В жизни любого человека можно найти и положительное и отрицательное. Но о человеке судят по его делам и по наследию, которое он оставил после себя новому поколению, по его жизненным принципам.

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

Вопрос. А у Вас какие жизненные принципы? Что Вы успели сделать достойного в жизни и оставили молодому поколению?

		«Подвиг» 9-й: «Чкалов – неизменный победитель
				всех воздушных боёв»   
Вопрос. Откуда  взята фраза «Чкалов – неизменный победитель всех воздуш-ных боёв»?  Дайте ссылку.
	Вы забыли ещё написать об Анисимове, который его тоже побеждал. Ну и что? Кроме Чкалова в нашей стране было ещё много замечательных лётчиков.
	В стенограмме совещания правительства с руководством ВВС РККА, проводимого 7-8 июня 1936 г., есть выступление Чкалова (он ещё не Герой Советского Союза). Приведу выдержку из его выступления:
«Чкалов.  …Теперь о фигурах. Нужны ли фигуры – конечно, нужны, и не только теперешние, которые мы проделываем, а наоборот нам нужны повышенные фигуры, товарищ Сталин.
Сталин. Вам легко говорить, мы таких лётчиков мало имеем.
Чкалов. Есть лётчики, лучше меня летают, их очень много.
Сталин. Сколько человек, 100 – 200?
Чкалов. Они могут выучить человек по пять – вот и тысяча…».
	Из последней фразы следует, что Чкалов считает себя «одним из 200»! Зачем же Вы ему приписываете амбициозность, которой он никогда не страдал? По словам его современников, он был очень скромным человеком.
	Делаю вывод – лозунг в заглавии подвига опять выдуман Вами. Или Вы его взяли из показа боя в художественном фильме? Если это так, то это же примитив!

		«Подвиг» 10-й: «Чкалов – пилот международных авиалиний»
Вопрос. Откуда  взят этот лозунг?
А причём тут 1928 – 1933 г.г.? О каких «международных авиалиниях», в которых участвовал Чкалов, можно говорить в те годы?!
	Из статьи «Авиареволюционер» Н. Добрюхи, «Версия» 24–30 июля 2001 года: «Накануне происшествия в течение дня «собирался к отлёту в г. Брянск, ночь не спал, искал свои украденные вещи… перед полётом…не завтракал…». Состояние зрения до и после аварии – 0,9. Состояние слуха, статики и мышечного аппарата – в норме. По обследованию через 3 дня: пульс 84, тоны чисты, настроение «хорошее», хотя и наблюдается «легкая подавленность»».
	Значит, до аварии и после аварии зрение – 0,9! А авария произошла 15 августа 1928 года. 
	Вы, господин Соловьёв, приводите из статьи Добрюхи цитату со своими, как всегда, искажениями. У Добрюхи написано: «…употребляет спиртные напитки умеренно. Слово «умеренно» взято в скобки, а потом и вовсе зачеркнуто и вместо него резкое «неумеренно»». 
	Да и приведенная далее Вами цитата о зрении взята из «Свидетельства о болезни» №716 от 10 апреля 1928 года. А после этого свидетельства было заключение от 15 августа о том, что у Чкалова зрение 0,9.

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

Значит, заключение «негоден к летной службе, к военной службе годен…» притянуто «за уши», мягко говоря, и имеет совсем другую подоплёку. Ну а Ваше заключение, что Чкалов уволен из армии по причине плохого зрения: «Пропил его в Брянске, употребляя всякую сивушную гадость» как всегда ложь.
	В аттестации Чкалова, данной через 10 дне после испытания «Летающего звена» (конец декабря 1931 года) написано: «…Налет за 1931 год дневных – 235 час, ночных – 3 часа 40 мин….». Надо бы это записать к Г. Акопяну в 1931 год. В конце аттестации записано: «…Здоров. Должности летчика соответствует». Аттестация утверждена начальником НИИ ВВС.
	Ещё документ «Дополнительные сведения к аттестации на летчика-инструктора т. Чкалова В.П. 2-й эскадрильи авиабригады НИИ ВВС», подписанный начальником 2-ой эскадрильи 13 ноября 1931 года. Приведу его весь:
«1. На каких самолетах летал последнее время (точно указать систему)? 
– И-4, И-5, И-7, Авиа-ВН-39, К-47, Р-1, Р-3, Р-6, Р-7, ДИ-3, ТВ-1, ФД-Х1.
2. Когда последний раз летал (месяц, год)?    - 11 ноября 1931 года.                    
3. Сколько налетов в данной части?  - С 1-го октября 1930 по 1 октября 1931 г. Налетано 280 час. 59 мин. Сделано поездок 501. Ночных полетов 10. Налетано 
3 часа 40 мин.
4. Имеет ли аварии в данной части и сколько?  - Аварий не имел.
5. Наблюдается ли при полётах: излишняя удаль, невнимательность, боязнь высоты?  - В полетах внимателен, высоты не боится. Проявляет излишнее удальство (взлёт на горку виражом, развороты на низкой высоте ниже 100 м).
6. Отношение к полётам (имеет ли чувство здорового соревнования, безразличия, нежелания летать)?  - Летать любит. Проявляет чувство здорового соревнования.
7. Годность к летной службе (в отличной ли лётной форме, в средней или негоден, т.е. вылетался)?  - В отличной летной форме.
8. Проходил ли через врачебную комиссию и каково заключение?  -   В мае  м-це 1931 года. Годен.  
9. Употребляет ли спиртные напитки или другие наркотики (в какой мере и как это влияет на выполнение служебных заданий и лётную службу)?  - Спиртные напитки употребляет, на служебную и лётную работу не отражается».  (Из книги «Тайны тысячелетий», М., Издательский дом «Вокруг света», 1995 год). 
	Через год, т.е. в конце 1932 года написана  ещё одна характеристика на командира корабля н/о 1-й эскадрильи бригады НИИ ВВС РККА Чкалова В.П., подписанная А. Залевским – комбригом НИИ ВВС:
	«…Дисциплина на земле удовлетворительная, в воздухе недостаточная. Нередко нарушал наставления по лётной службе, а также и аэродромный лётный распорядок. В воздухе выкидывал номера, граничащие с хулиганством. Выпивает нередко и крепко, но при исполнении служебных обязанностей замечен в этом не был. За недисциплинированность и пьянство имеет предупреждения н-ка ВВС РККА о снятии с лётной работы и исключении из рядов РККА, за поведение 3-4 месяца нарушения дисциплины на земле и в воздухе не наблюдались. От выпивки тоже стал воздерживаться. Здоровье хорошее, физически развит хорошо, очень вынослив и работоспособен. Отличный лётчик, летает на всех типах самолётов

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

также и на многомоторных, днём и ночью, техника пилотирования от-личная. Как лётчик, пользуется большим авторитетом среди лётного состава, как командир – недостаточным. Политико-моральное состояние удовлетворительное, к себе и подчинённым требователен недостаточно, требует постоянного наблюдения и твёрдого руководства. За особо ударную и хорошо выполненную работу имеет благодарность и награждения радиоприёмником. В настоящее время тов. Чкалов находится на исправительных сборах при школе спецслужбы.
ВЫВОД: Занимаемой должности соответствует, при постоянном наблюдении, твёрдом руководстве и воспитании тов. Чкалова возможно использовать как отличного лётчика по испытательной работе, а так же есть надежда, что тов. Чкалов изживёт все свои недостатки, в чём есть определённый сдвиг».
	Приведённые выше аттестации Чкалова свидетельствуют о том, что Чкалов здоров, годен к лётной службе и зрение у него нормальное (несмотря на то, что Вам очень этого не хочется, и это нарушает «строй Ваших мыслей»). Поэтому Ваше заключение: «К 1933-му зрение В.П. Чкалова не восстановилось. Оно у него  осталось плохим до конца жизни» - враньё. Так что т. Анцелхович, издав свою книгу в 2008 г. глубоко «ошибается», мягко говоря. Кстати, Чкалов никогда не был «другом Сталина». Быть «любимым лётчиком» совсем не значит быть «другом».
Ну а Вы, господин Соловьёв, т.к. Вам нужна грязь и любая возможность опорочить Чкалова, сразу нашли нужную Вам информацию. Ну, конечно, грязь к грязи липнет.
	Вы, видимо не знаете,  что «слепой Чкалов», как Вы внушаете читателю, сажал самолет АНТ-25 на одно колесо в тренировочном полёте перед полётом на Дальний Восток, посадил АНТ-25 на прибрежную полосу острова Удд при нулевой видимости без аварии и поломки самолета (размах крыльев самолета 34 м), испытывал истребители Поликарпова, давая им путевку в жизнь.
	Ну а дальше сплошная ложь, господин Соловьёв!
	Лидия (а не Людмила) Крылова не «бесследно исчезла» и не являлась «врагом народа», как утверждаете Вы, а не поехала за мужем в 1923 году из Егорьевска, где они поженились в 1921 году, в Борисоглебск, и они  разошлись. Вот так то, господин Соловьёв!
	Как у Вас, Александр Борисович, обстоят дела с порядочностью? Или Вам эта категория нравственности незнакома?!
	Откуда Вы взяли, что Чкалов «сын угнетателя трудового народа»? Это в доносе на него написано 11 апреля 1931 года: «…из рядов РККА гр-на Чкалова В.П. отозвать, как сына пароходчика, старающегося к обогащению за счет нетрудовых доходов…» (прочтите это подробно в моей книге). Отсюда и даны такие характеристики Чкалову.
	В это время он не летал за границу – до этих полетов ещё оставалось четыре года. Как всегда Вы валите всё в одну кучу.
	Почитайте всех, кто пишет о Чкалове. Вы нигде не найдёте обвинение его в «хитрости или предательстве»!
	Да, как это говорят: «Каждый понимает по степени своей испорченности».
А для Вас понятнее и ближе хитрость и предательство?

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

«Подвиг» 11-й: «Чкалов – основатель Дудерговской
          		        планерной школы и Ленинградской школы
				     гражданских лётчиков»
	«Чкалов – основатель Дудерговской планерной школы и Ленинградской школы гражданских лётчиков». А.Б. Соловьёв
Как я понимаю, статья с таким названием Вами была где- то опубликована. А ведь в ней опять враньё! Почему Вы, Александр Борисович, опять сократили цитату из книги О.Э. Чкаловой?  Продолжу её со слов «Постепенно»:
«Постепенно он расширил рамки своей работы, устраивал агитационные и ознакомительные полёты над городом и областью. Средства, полученные от платных полётов, шли на содержание школы гражданских лётчиков и кружка планеристов. Именно по его инициативе и была создана весной 1929 года школа и центр планерного спорта в Дудергофе под Ленинградом».
	Школа то уже создана и кружок работает! Наверное, эти средства и шли руководителю авиашколы А.К. Иоосту.
	Слова «по его инициативе» совсем не читаются как «создатель школы и планерного центра В.П. Чкалов».
	Прошу Вас подтвердить документами фразу: «После того, как В.П. Чкалов едва не угробил пассажиров, взлетев с ними на непроверенной машине, его вообще уволили из Аэроклуба – музея по указанию ЦС ОАХ».
	Думаю, раз Вы не привели документы, то факты искажены. Я уж не говорю о том, что в том, что Вы привели, нет никакого подвига.

		«Подвиг» 12-й: Перелёт Чкалова через Северный полюс»
	Да, это действительно подвиг, подвиг всего экипажа, принёсший мировую славу нашей стране и, конечно, лётчикам героям. Они первые проложили трассу через Северный полюс – они первопроходцы!
	«…о затянувшихся лёжках своего командира…». Я думаю, господин Со-ловьёв, что Вы не умеете читать. Я специально перечитала книгу Байдукова. Помимо тяжёлой работы за штурвалом, в самолёте было много другой работы, постоянно возникали неординарные ситуации, ответственные решения в которых принимал командир корабля. Поэтому  «лёжек» не было. Да и фраза: «Зачем будить уставшего пилота, которому предстоит лететь и лететь, да ещё над какими белыми пятнами земного шарика?! … Спи, отдыхай, наш командир…» относилась к тому, что его не разбудили, когда пролетали над  полюсом.  Смысл же фразы совсем другой!
Из книги Байдукова: «По давней договорённости между мною и Валерием слепой полёт – моя обязанность». Да, Байдуков был мастером слепого полёта. Полёт был очень сложный - пришлось  пересекать четыре циклона. Конечно, нагрузка на Байдукова была большая. Не надо забывать, что Байдуков и Чкалов были друзьями. Оба уважали друг друга. Да, Байдуков всегда говорил, что они пригласили Чкалова и выбрали его командиром. Зная трудности этого перелёта – первого в мире перелёта, когда не знаешь, что тебя ждёт через полчаса, сказать «возили его

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

в Америку» мог только Решетников, который не привык отвечать за свои слова. Этот вывод я делаю на основании статьи, написанной им в 1997 году. 
	Ну, а Вы, господин Соловьёв, конечно, не могли удержаться от такого подарка  - фразы Решетникова -  и в очередной раз не полить грязью Чкалова.  
	Я не верю В.В. Решетникову. Я его знаю, мы вместе летали в 1987 году в Америку. В 1997 году им была написана технически неграмотная статья о том, что Громов, если бы у него не сняли мотор, перегнал Чкалова, взлетев через полчаса после него, и первым бы пересёк Северный полюс. Архивные документы, найденные мною, полностью опровергающих его измышления об одновременности полёта Чкалова и Громова. Об этом написано у меня в моих двух книгах. В 2007 году на собрании, посвященном двум перелёта, Решетников выступил опять с этой мыслью. Мне пришлось выступить и сказать, что он искажает исторические факты. Покраснел, генерал-полковник, может быть понял. Так что до «писания правды» ему далеко. Если Форум сочтёт нужным, я могу ознакомить с копиями этих архивных документов.
	Да, кстати, для того, чтобы поднять перегруженный АНТ-25 в  воздух, была на аэродроме построена специальная горка, с которой взлетал самолёт. Самолёт втаскивали на горку и заливали бензином на горке. Так что сделать всё это за полчаса, как писал Решетников невозможно.
	Ну, а в отношении перелёта скажу так. От командира зависит практически всё. Вся ответственность на командире и он принимает решения. Его слово решающее и это показал несостоявшийся полёт Леваневского, Байдукова и Левченко  через Северный полюс в 1935 году, хотя Байдуков считал, что надо продолжать полёт. 

		«Подвиг» 13-й: «Чкалов испытал около 70 типов 
					самолётов»
	Ещё раз повторяю, что О.Э. Чкалова никогда не занималась фальсификацией! Ей это чуждо. Да, она далека от авиации и написала «испытал», вместо «водил». Конечно, смысл совсем другой, но возводить это в принцип и  писать «подвиг», да ещё и оскорблять женщину, которой уже тогда было 78 лет, можете только господин Соловьёв. 

		Чкалов – шеф-пилот ОКБ Н.Н. Поликарпова
	Ну и что? Не очень поняла, о чём идёт речь.
И.В. Стражевой досталось – этого надо было ожидать от Вас. Ну, привели бы высказывания кого-нибудь ещё. Досталось и С.В. Ильюшину с его «неясным чекистским прошлым».
Вопрос. Откуда взят лозунг «Чкалов – шеф-пилот ОКБ Н.Н. Поликарпова? Опять придуман Вами?

		Чкалов – прекрасный семьянин и любящий муж
	Если бы Вы, господин Соловьёв, не выставили эту статью, я была бы страшно удивлена.

----------


## В.В.Чкалова

О Громове, Юмашеве, Байдукове этого не пишут, потому что в народе Гро-мова и Байдукова уже не помнят, а уж тем более Юмашева. Хотя я согласна с Ником из Приморья – обо всех есть что написать.
	Теперь об этой статье. Мы, дети, не стали подавать в суд на газету, журналистку и информатора, потому что родственница Якунина лежала в психбольнице, да и журналистка тоже попала в больницу. Этим вопросом занималась директор Дома творчества молодёжи им. В.П. Чкалова. 
	Теперь должна Вас огорчить, господин Соловьёв, по поводу «Дыма без огня не бывает». В 1936 году к Чкалову были приставлены (не знаю почему) два охранника, которые ездили с ним на родину. Один погиб на фронте, а сын второго несколько лет назад пришёл к нам и принес фотографию своего отца, что дало возможность опознать его практически на всех фотографиях того периода. Поэтому Чкалов один не ездил. Кстати, и постоянного шофера у него не было. Такой шофер был у него в Москве, прикреплённый от завода, возил его всегда, вёз его и 15 декабря. Мы его очень хорошо знали и уважали. 
	Я уже не говорю об этической стороне этой статьи. Это обычная грязная жёлтая пресса с массой вранья.

 	«Нет дыма без огня» - прекрасная мысль, озвученная Вами. 
Почему Вы так не любите Чкалова? Я бы даже сказала – ненавидите. Должна быть причина! Почему Вы взялись вдруг за «разоблачение», которое Вам так и не удалось – уж очень много лжи и предвзятости.

	Закончу цитатой из книги Г.А. Амирьянца «Лётчики-испытатели»: «От братьев Райт, через Арцеулова, Громова, Чкалова, Анохина, Игера, Бриджме-на, Гарнаева, Фёдорова к современным испытателям протянулась необыкновенная живая цепочка. Лётчики с большой буквы – все на удивление многогранно талантливые люди… . Но в главном, в коренном,  это люди - в первой цепи, они принадлежат себе меньше, пожалуй, чем люди любой другой профессии. Тем значительнее пример лучших из них – подлинных рыцарей – не только в небе, но и, что столь же трудно, на земле… .
	 Подлинные Герои - всегда редкость. Но именно они силой памятного примера способны поднять, спасти и возвысить и отдельную личность, и нацию, и человечество в целом. Так, как этого не в состоянии сделать, порой, ни правительство, ни богатство».

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемая Валерия Валерьевна
Не принимайте близко к сердцу писанину историка в ковычках Соловьева.Это такой тип людей всплывших на поверхность в последнее время.У них нет практически ничего за душой.Понятие Родина,Подвиг и героизм людей для них- пустой звук.
А память о летчике В.П.Чкалове им запятнать не получится.Здоровья Вам и всяческих успехов.
С уважением

----------


## A-Макетчик

Уважаемая Валерия Валерьевна,                                                                                           большое Вам спасибо,что дали такой развёрнутый ответ на чушь "историка" Соловьёва.Присоединяюсь к alexvolf - не принимайте эту ахинею близко к сердцу.Здоровья Вам.                                                 С уважением.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Но по сути-то В.В. Чкалова ни на одно _аргументированное_ обвинение Соловьёва _аргументированно_ не ответила. Только выборочное цитирование уже не раз использованных источников, которые в лучшем случае не менее ангажированы и необъективны, нежели соловьёвские. А то и более...

----------


## Grimnir

*Lupus*, который считает себя *Sapiens*, ответьте, что в Вашем понимании есть аргументированный ответ? Если я обвиню Вас в скотоложестве на основании того, что на Вашем сайте имеется фото лошади Пржевальского - как Вы такое дурацкое обвинение опровергнете, а?

----------


## Холостяк

> Но по сути-то ...... _аргументированное_ обвинение Соловьёва ...... А то и более...


Но по сути-то у Соловьева совсем не было аргументированного ни обвинений, ни вообще каких-либо мыслей... Один бред!
А то и более...

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Уважаемая Валерия Валерьевна!
К сожалению, на какое-то время (даст Бог, не навсегда) наступило время абсолютно пустейших людей, готовых опровергать, низлагать, приводя кучу "аргументов и фактов". Беда в том, что они, сами ничего не представляя из себя, стараются сделать ничтожеством людей, память о которых и есть национальное достояние, без которого любое государство превращается в стадо идиотов без царя в голове. Беда в том, что они будут с пеной у рта копать, копать и копать "правду", не понимая, что это делать не следует. И что-либо доказывать им... пусть себе копают...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Извольте. Соловьёв приводит ссылки на конкретные документы и имена конкретных свидетелей. Отчего я должен доверять ссылкам и именам от Соловьёва меньше, чем ссылкам и именам от Чкаловой? Непонятно. Но то, что Чкалова лицо заинтересованное, и оттого априори необъективное - факт. Я не утверждаю, что Соловьёв прав - я всего лишь обращаю ваше внимание на то, что негоже поливать грязью человека лишь оттого, что он покусился на вашего кумира. Что видно из этой ветки? Что некто Соловьёв выступил с обвинениями в адрес Чкалова и подкрепил их конкретной доказательной базой. Что сделало в ответ форумное сообщество? Оно а) ответило расхожими штампами из области советской мифологии, которые как минимум ничуть не серьезнее доказательств Соловьёва б) тут же перескочило на личности и начало искать, за что бы полить Соловьёва грязью.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

*Lupus Sapiens,* Вам всё неймётся? Соловьёва, по-Вашему, поливать грязью нельзя - а Чкалова, выходит, можно? Или Вы считаете, что выставлять выдающегося и заслуженного лётчика, удостоенного звания Героя, алкоголиком и чуть ли не уголовным преступником - это не поливание человека грязью? О Соловьёве тут ничего подобного и близко не говорилось...

Кстати, не буду говорить за других, но лично я отвечал Соловьёву аргументированно и приводил не _"штампы из области советской мифологии",_ а вполне конкретные факты. Заодно и поймал его на ряде, мягко говоря, неточностей. Кое-что он, между прочим, даже признал.

По поводу _"конкретной доказательной базы"_ Соловьёва тут уже немало сказано. Извините, но серьёзному историку (каковым претендует быть Соловьёв) и в голову не придёт использовать в качестве этой "базы" публикации из бульварной прессы. Соловьёв же это делает. Вы считаете допустимым такой "научный подход"?

Кстати, а почему вообще Вы взяли на себя защиту Соловьёва? Он-то, в отличие от давно погибшего Чкалова, вполне может и сам себя защитить :). Только что-то давновато уже его не видно и не слышно...

*P.S. Хотелось бы поблагодарить уважаемую Валерию Валерьевну за спокойные и убедительные ответы всем "обвинителям" Чкалова. Искренне надеюсь, что замарать память о Чкалове этим "обвинителям" не удастся.*

----------


## Nazar

Я призываю еще раз оппонентов не нагнетать обстановку и вести корректную беседу .
Ну а по поводу непогрешимости и святости наших Героев ( именно с большой буквы ) , мнения и факты могут быть разными , я считаю что личная жизнб человека никак не должна пересекаться с заслугами перед отечеством , вспомните Маринеско - моряка порочившего высокое звание советского офицера-подводника (из заключения суда офицерской чести ) и сравните это с реально принесенной пользой для нашей страны .
Я ни в коем случае не хочу опорочить Чкалова , большинство его заслуг неоспоримы , но то что отчасти это был персонаж пропоганды - так-же не вызывает сомнений , даже во время Чкалова были в  более заслуженые летчики , принесшие куда более весомый вклад в развитие отечественной авиации , но к сожалению оставшиеся забытыми в истории на фоне политически созданых персонажах ( к Чкалову это не имеет отношение )

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Я призываю еще раз оппонентов не нагнетать обстановку и вести корректную беседу .
> Ну а по поводу непогрешимости и святости наших Героев ( именно с большой буквы ) , мнения и факты могут быть разными , я считаю что личная жизнб человека никак не должна пересекаться с заслугами перед отечеством , вспомните Маринеско - моряка порочившего высокое звание советского офицера-подводника (из заключения суда офицерской чести ) и сравните это с реально принесенной пользой для нашей страны .
> Я ни в коем случае не хочу опорочить Чкалова , большинство его заслуг неоспоримы , но то что отчасти это был персонаж пропоганды - так-же не вызывает сомнений , даже во время Чкалова были в  более заслуженые летчики , принесшие куда более весомый вклад в развитие отечественной авиации , но к сожалению оставшиеся забытыми в истории на фоне политически созданых персонажах ( к Чкалову это не имеет отношение )


Готов подписаться под каждым словом. Кроме последнего утверждения в скобках. К Чкалову это имеет прямое отношение, поскольку он имел совесть и, очевидно, желание ходить в любимцах у Сталина, прекрасно понимая (не мог не понимать), что его звание лётчика №1 добыто, по сути, не лётчицкими заслугами, а есть результат удачи и использования политической конъюнктуры.

----------


## Холостяк

> что его звание лётчика №1 добыто, по сути, не лётчицкими заслугами, а есть результат удачи и использования политической конъюнктуры.


Ну... Еще один....


В этот адрес....

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

..........

----------


## Owl

> что его звание лётчика №1 добыто, по сути, не лётчицкими заслугами, а есть результат удачи и использования политической конъюнктуры.


В разделе "Литература" я давал ссылку на книгу "Лётчики-испытатели", первую книгу Амирьянца. Там описывается работа испытателей и про Чкалова есть эпизоды. 
Может тогда, после прочтения, это своё высказывание тебе покажется по меньшей мере глупым и необдуманным...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Сова, вчитайся в собственную подпись и перестань,наконец, долдонить, что у В.П. Чкалова - самый длинный. Ты именно этим занимаешься.

----------


## Owl

> и перестань,наконец, долдонить, что у В.П. Чкалова - самый длинный.


Ты знаешь люпус, я тебе предложил прочитать книгу и только...
Ты единственный провокатор на этом форуме, сталкивающий людей лбами и получающий удовольствие от этого... 



> Ты именно этим занимаешься.


Покажи, где я этим занимаюсь? Ты ничего не попутал? Тебе предложили прочитать про работу лётчиков-испытателей и немного осмыслить их работу. И сделать для себя выводы о их работе и с чем им приходится сталкиваться помимо испытаний техники.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

"Историк должен ликовать и горевать со своим народом. Он не должен, руководимый пристрастием, искажать факты, преувеличивать счастье или умалять в своем изложение бедствие; он должен быть прежде всего правдив, но не может и даже должен все неприятное, все позорное в истории своего народа передавать с грустью, а о том, что приносит честь, о победах, о цветущем состояние говорить с радостью, с энтузиазмом". Н.М.Карамзин.

----------


## Redan

Большая фотогалерея о Чкалове,Байдукове и Белякове:

http://www.polarpost.ru/f/viewtopic.php?id=532

----------


## Олег

Господа. так а что  с гибелью Чкалова: лётчик виноват или машина?

----------


## Redan



----------


## alexvolf

по-приказу Наркома убрали (убили)...Добрая и вечная В.П.Чкалову память!А спекулировать на смерти легендарного советского летчика не стоит:мы с Вами всеми не жили в то время и очевидцами его жизни,службы и гибели-не являемся...А фильму "Искатели"-я лично,верю.[/QUOTE]

Уважаемый Redan
Не стоит что -либо  бездоказательно утверждать.Спекуляция идет не только вокруг В.П.Чкалова-вся история советского периода кромсается под жернавами демократических мировозрений.Журналисты просто зарабатывают на жизнь и пиарят все подряд-показали хронику, а под хронику свой собственный вымысел.Затем неделю общество любителей ТВ обсуждает услышанное,потому что увиденное уже забыли...А новое-это хорошо забытое старое.

----------


## Олег

*alexvolf*  


> по-приказу Наркома убрали (убили)...


 И есть приказ? :Smile: 
А ведь нарушение Чкаловым полётного задания - факт?

----------


## Redan

Нарушение-факт,согласен.Про приказ Ежова-в фильме о нем не говорится,но приводится рапорт в Кремль зама Наркома Внудел СССР Л.П.Берии о том,что В.П.Чкалову нельзя и опасно совершать испытательные полеты на И-180.Думаю,если приказ Ежова и был,то был устным,отданный им своим наиболее приближенным вассалам.Почему Берия,в отличие от своего патрона,пытался спасти В.П.Чкалова?Считаю,что Берией двигали личные мотивы-выгода столкнуть Ежова и занять его место на троне Наркома.Карьеризм.Берия своего добился...Лучше фильм скачайте и посмотрите,там все про это есть!))) :Smile:

----------


## Константин Чиркин

> Нарушение-факт,согласен.Про приказ Ежова-в фильме о нем не говорится,но приводится рапорт в Кремль зама Наркома Внудел СССР Л.П.Берии о том,что В.П.Чкалову нельзя и опасно совершать испытательные полеты на И-180.Думаю,если приказ Ежова и был,то был устным,отданный им своим наиболее приближенным вассалам.Почему Берия,в отличие от своего патрона,пытался спасти В.П.Чкалова?Считаю,что Берией двигали личные мотивы-выгода столкнуть Ежова и занять его место на троне Наркома.Карьеризм.Берия своего добился...Лучше фильм скачайте и посмотрите,там все про это есть!)))


Фильм-это конечно круто,НО более реальные факты у Вас имеются?Что-нибудь наподобии документов?

----------


## Redan



----------


## Константин Чиркин

Если даже Ежов и был влюблён и что?Таким экстравагантным способом решил убрать с дороги Чкалова?Ну,а если бы Чкалов не полетел-тогда что?ПМСМ это всё Б/С.Вот что Чкалов понадеялся на своё мастерство и опыт-больше подходят к той ситуации.Хотя судя по Вашим аргументам,Вам больше импонируют разные бабьи сплетни и выдумки журналюг.Прошу прощения за эту грубость,но Вам привели кучу фактов,но Вы упёрлись и ничего не видите.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Redan
Как говорится - все смешалось в доме Обломовых... Хоть Вы перестаньте околесицу!Хватит и одного Соловьева-посвистел и улетел.Ну нельзя плодить всякую чушь.Тем более журналиста ТВ Млечина.Какой он историк-тридцать книг белитристики.Почитаешь его творения так он чуть-ли не с Иосиф Висарьенычем чай пил.Вы бы еще и фильм вспомнили "Александровский сад"(тоже  историк Пиманов).Ну нельзя же быть таким доверчивым...

----------


## Redan

Хорошо.Друзья!Я просто привел здесь анализ того,что открыто для всеобщего обозрения в СМИ уже давно!Я смотрел все эти фильмы,конечно же,читал и книги о В.П.Чкалове.Много читал-и воспоминания Белякова,Байдукова,Громова  ,Водопьянова,т.е.,людей,кто лично хорошо знал Валерия.Эти книги есть в интернете.Из этих книг ясно одно:как летчик-Чкалов имел слабую профессиональную подготовку:не знал азбуку Морзе (радиодело),никогда не пилотировал тяжелые самолеты,не знал астронавигацию и навигацию вообще,никогда не участвовал в дальних перелетах,что в те годы имели большое значение при той технике и особенно при его перелете на АНТ-25 через С.полюс. ипр.Откровенно говоря,я вообще непонимаю,как его включили в этот экипаж?!Сталин,Ворошилов и Байдуков-не дураки же были!Не понимаю!А сомнения мои и вопросы вызывают еще и это:

Что касается уже современных изыскателей про Валерия Павловича,то они открыли нам всем другое,и не совсем лицеприятное его лицо:недисциплирирован,зло  стный нарушитель субординации,воинской и трудовой дисциплины,пьяница,дебошир  .Был выгнан из рядов Вооруженных Сил!Позор,какой и не снился любому военному летчику в любое время,и при любом политическом строе!Заметьте-это сказал не я!Это сказали до меня советские и российские СМИ открыто и давно!

Лихой был Чкалов,бесшабашный,простой и бесхитростный человек,из крестьян.Ковбой,согласно американской терминологии.Опять же-это согласно тем же СМИ.Хорошо это или плохо,но в любой российской глубинке,в любом колхозе-таких ведь тысячи!И,тогда я опять упираюсь в немой вопрос-почему Кремль и Байдуков взяли его?А еще раньше-Поликарпов?Значит,не все так просто?!Видать,была в Павловиче и какая-то,хорошая профессиональная и человеческая изюминка!

Повторяю:никто из нас с Вами всеми не жил при Чкалове,не дружил и не служил с ним!Поэтому,пусть он остается Героем страны,хотя,думаю,по-сегодняшним меркам,ничего геройского в нем особенно и не было,даже  тогда.Вот,М.Громов,или Леваневский,Байдуков,Водоп  ьянов-это,да!А-Валерий Павлович-обычный рядовой летчик 2-го класса,говоря языком современности,но которому фатально повезло-оказался в нужное время и в нужном месте!Судьба!

----------


## Олег

Сталин не будет убивать Чкалова, при этом гробя опытный самолёт.
Ежов избрал бы более верный способ - не нарушай Чкалов полётное задание и нет никакой катастрофы, и И-180 идёт в серию, Яковлев отдыхает, а Микоян возвращает Поликарпову украденный у того самолёт. Может быть.
Но Чкалов не только пошёл на второй круг, он допустил второе нарушение, уйдя из зоны аэродрома. При отказе двигателя он мог спокойно сесть даже приземлившись на середине лётного поля. Третье нарушение: зная особенность машины, он неправильно рассчитал посадочную глиссаду, отчего преждевременно вывел мотор на холостые обороты, дав ему возможность охладиться. Четвёртое: следил ли Чкалов за показаниями термопары, т.е. температуры мотора - или ухудшевшееся в последние годы зрение помешало ему увидеть температуру двигателя?

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Олег;33735]Сталин не будет убивать Чкалова, при этом гробя опытный самолёт.
Ежов избрал бы более верный способ - не нарушай Чкалов полётное задание и нет никакой катастрофы, и И-180 идёт в серию, Яковлев отдыхает, а Микоян возвращает Поликарпову украденный у того самолёт. Может быть.

 Господа!!!
Ну зачем постоянно поднимать муть со дна на поверхность.Где вы берете информацию? В книжках Резуна?Что за детские фантазии.Ни одного факта подтвержденного документально а все туда- перекроить и пришить.

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнение
Что-бы прекратить домыслы-вымыслы по поводу Ежов-Чкалов приведу несколько дат из жизни этих людей-
1 октября 1936г Н.И.Ежов назначается Наркомом Внутренних дел
6 января 1937г Наркому Ежову присвоено звание Генеральный Комиссар Внутренних Дел.
23 ноября 1938г Ежов пишет записку в Политбюро ВКП(б) т.Сталину с просьбой освободить его от работы в НКВД-просьба удовлетворена и с декабря 1838г Ежов - Нарком Водного Транспорта.
10 апреля 1939г Ежов арестован органами НКВД,находился под следствием,осужден Военной Коллегией Верховного Суда в ВМН и
4 февраля 1940г-расстрелян.
С сентября 1938г центральным аппаратом НКВД реально управлял Л.П.Берия хотя Наркомом считался Ежов.
В.П.Чкалов как известно погиб при испытании И-180 -15 декабря 1938г.

----------


## Олег

> Господа!!!
> Ну зачем постоянно поднимать муть со дна на поверхность.Где вы берете информацию? В книжках Резуна?


 А других книг Вы не знаете?


> Что за детские фантазии.Ни одного факта подтвержденного документально а все туда- перекроить и пришить


 Вы не поверите, но кроме фильмов есть воспоминания конструкторов.

----------


## CINN

> Вы не поверите, но кроме фильмов есть воспоминания конструкторов.


Конструкторы не могли преувеличивать/замалчивать?

----------


## alexvolf

> А других книг Вы не знаете? Вы не поверите, но кроме фильмов есть воспоминания конструкторов.


Что вы говорите???Уж наверное молодой человек не знаю...Да и читаю с трудом,особливо воспоминания детских конструкторов.
Грубить не привык-поэтому посылаю привет от дедушки Ленина-"Учите,Учитесь или наймите репетитора".Компривет

----------


## Олег

*CINN*



> Конструкторы не могли преувеличивать/замалчивать?


Могли. И?
*alexvolf*  



> Что вы говорите???Уж наверное молодой человек не знаю...Да и читаю с трудом,особливо воспоминания детских конструкторов.
> Грубить не привык


 Тогда к чему было сказано это:


> Ну зачем постоянно поднимать муть со дна на поверхность.Где вы берете информацию? В книжках Резуна?Что за детские фантазии.


 ???
Если усмотрели фантазию, укажите - отвечу. А пока у Вас набор слов, уж извините.

----------


## CINN

> *CINN*
> Могли. И?


И не надо их показания за истину считать, желательно чем-нибудь ещё проверить... Уголовные преступления примерно так и раскрываются...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Redan



----------


## CINN

Ну, раз Вы "выходец оттуда", ну подумайте- а не слишком ли ненадёжно и нерационально подстраивать катастрофу самолёта? При том, что лётчик не рядовой и может многое? А, главное, какими инженерными навыками должны были обладать исполнители! :Eek:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redan



----------


## Константин Чиркин

М-да,круто закручен сюжет.Вы бы так же написали про самолёт и Чкалова в самолёте.ЕМНИП,Чкалову нехватило нескольких метров высоты-чтобы перескочить здание.А кто знал,что Чкалову не хватит этих метров?Гений Ежова?Или кого-то из его команды?Уж перестали бы пургу гнать.УЧИТЕ МАТЧАСТЬ!

----------


## Redan

Так я и не утверждаю,что все было именно так.Просто привел выдержки из того,что про эту катастрофу написано в печати и показано в вышеприведенных документальных фильмах.Но,если заговора не было,тогда зачем было арестовано и потом расстреляно 40 человек с авиазавода?Почему некоторых из них убили тайно?

----------


## alexvolf

> Так я и не утверждаю,что все было именно так.Просто привел выдержки из того,что про эту катастрофу написано в печати и показано в вышеприведенных документальных фильмах.Но,если заговора не было,тогда зачем было арестовано и потом расстреляно 40 человек с авиазавода?Почему некоторых из них убили тайно?


 Редан
В огороде бузина,а в Киеве дядька! Никак не успокоитесь.Как службисту скажу особливо-по факту гибели В.П.Чкалова работали две госкомиссии(в истории авиации можно прировнять две катастрофы Чкалова и Гагарина по числу комиссий).Так вот первая -сразу после катастрофы,вторая в 1955г(председатель М.М.Громов).Ну ладно первую упустим(сталинский период) ну вторая...Если-бы что-то было, Никитка сразу-бы на карандаш взял-еще одно доказательство сталинских злодейств как же убили народного любимца.Поверьте-раздул-бы выше крышы как сейчас говорят.Не найдя ничего Никитка со злости или по дурости взял да и опять город Чкалов в Оренбург переименовал,заодно и Сталинград.И последнее -где это Вы видели что-бы 40 заводских специалистов в расход пускали...Опять Антонова-Овсеенко или Солженицына начитались (список литературы для домашнего чтения Олегу готовится).

----------


## Олег

*CINN* 



> И не надо их показания за истину считать, желательно чем-нибудь ещё проверить... Уголовные преступления примерно так и раскрываются...


 И для начала неплохо проверить здравым смыслом, не так ли? Вот и получается, что Сталин ни при чём, т.к. не в его интересах гробить опытную машину. Ежов тоже ни причём, т.к. уж больно дело неверное - не отлетай Чкалов от аэродрома - и нет катастрофы в принципе, даже при заглохшем моторе. И остаются просто нарушения и ошибки Чкалова. И всё. А вот гибель людей, заинтересованность Яковлева - это как раз и есть та муть, потому как недоказана.
*Redan*



> Давайте пофантазируем!Самолет И-180,на котором разбился летчик Чкалов,как боевая единица для такой большой и мощной страны,кем был СССР в 1938г.-это пушинка!


 Нет. Лётчик-испытатель вообще - на вес золота, а такой как Чкалов бесценен. 


> Одним самолетом больше,одним-меньше!Какая разница!В тот же день,тогда десяток таких же самолетов могли построить заново новых.


 Не путайте серийные машины с опытными, стОящими на порядок больше и создающиеся в кол-ве двух-трёх экземпляров в течение большого времени и больших трудозатрат. 


> Тогда гигантские бомбардировщики ТБ-3 ежедневно по-пять единиц на заводах клепали...


 Серийные.

----------


## Redan

Про 40 человек говорится в двух вышеприведенных документальных фильмах-скачайте их и просмотрите.А Олег здесь подправил меня правильно,согласен с ним.

----------


## CINN

> *CINN* 
>  И для начала неплохо проверить здравым смыслом, не так ли? Вот и получается, что Сталин ни при чём, т.к. не в его интересах гробить опытную машину. Ежов тоже ни причём, т.к. уж больно дело неверное - не отлетай Чкалов от аэродрома - и нет катастрофы в принципе, даже при заглохшем моторе. И остаются просто нарушения и ошибки Чкалова. И всё. А вот гибель людей, заинтересованность Яковлева - это как раз и есть та муть, потому как недоказана.


Вот именно. Я об этом и говорил- воспоминания это одно, факты, зафиксированные в документах- другое...

----------


## CINN

> Про 40 человек говорится в двух вышеприведенных документальных фильмах-скачайте их и просмотрите.


Фильм- это фильм, нынче практически все фильмы "про ужасы сталинизма"... Стоит ли качать, если в фильме говорят про 40 "убитых"?

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнение.Вот отрывки из заключения первой и второй государственных комиссий.1- Председатель -комдив Алексеев "...15 декабря 1938г в 12 часов 58 минут ГСС В.П.Чкалов после нормального полета по кругу на самолете И-180,заходя на посадку,сел вынужденно вне аэродрома на расстоянии 500-600 метров от него,в результате чего произошла гибель летчика и разрушение самолета."
2-Председатель- Громов- 8 июля 1955г,город Москва "...установлено что на самолете И-180 мотор,винт,карбюратор были опытные и в воздухе еще не работали.На самолете отсутствовала система регулирующего охлаждения,без чего производство полета и особенно первого вылета в морозный день(-25 град.) было опасно".
Где вы увидели происки наркома НКВД Ежова?Насчет Выборов 1937г. кандидатов от Горьковской обл.вообще ерунда-слили все в кучу.12 декабря состоялись выборы согласно Конституции 1936г только Чкалов баллотировался и был избран в Совет Национальностей,а нарком Ежов в Верховный Совет СССР и то же был избран как и ГСС майор(тогда)Рычагов.Далее-информация из различных источников обобщенная Соловьевым,в некоторых случаях соответствует действительности но общая концепция-очередной гордеев узел истории завязанный его собственной фантазией.Если-бы...а как-бы...а что-бы.Недавно Резун по телефону из Альбиона с Демарским на Эхо Москвы общались-такую пургу несли насчет Пакта Молотов-Реббентроп-значить кому-то это надо,и не удивлюсь если в очередной раз книга Резуна выйдет в РФ миллионым тиражем заодно и Соловьева...

----------


## Redan

Почему же тогда дочь Чкалова до сих пор считает,что в самолете её отца "шпион открутил контргайку"?Потом,в создани двух документальных фильмов о гибели В.Чкалова,принимало участие почти 100 человек-один фильм снимли знаменитые "Искатели",второй-пимановцы ("Человек и Закон").Почему я должен верить вам одному и отбрасывать со счетов утверждения сотни грамотных людей?

----------


## alexvolf

> Почему же тогда дочь Чкалова до сих пор считает,что в самолете её отца "шпион открутил контргайку"?Потом,в создани двух документальных фильмов о гибели В.Чкалова,принимало участие почти 100 человек-один фильм снимли знаменитые "Искатели",второй-пимановцы ("Человек и Закон").Почему я должен верить вам одному и отбрасывать со счетов утверждения сотни грамотных людей?


 Редан
 Во первых никто не пытается навязать Вам какую-то Веру.Просто перед тем как что-то постить попытайтесь разобратся самостоятельно в некоторых поднятых вопросах.Судя по  опубликованной Вами биографии-аналитика у службовцев(оттуда) должна стоять никак не на последнем месте.Далее-из всех нажимающих буковки на клавиатуре-одна дочь и сын Чкалова лично читали архивное следственное дело и ее право делать подобные заявления в отличии от нас.Создавать фильмы могут и более крупные группы людей в количественном исчислении,например фильм Михалкова если не ошибаюсь-"Палящее солнце" вообще снимали сказочным составом ну это не значить что фильм должен восприниматся реально.Дается право писателю(кинорежессеру) о художественном вымысле, который пишет биллетристику(или снимает кино) на историческую тему- например разговор Ченгиз-Хана с приближенными и т.д.И совсем другое дело когда исследуют исторические(реальные) события-вот здесь должен быть полный запрет каким-либо выдумкам.
И последнее- почитайте как-нибудь письмо работника завода №39 Г.А.Гинзбурга и допросный лист начальника ЛИС того же завода В.М.Парай может тогда и вопросы сами-собой пропадут...

----------


## Redan



----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Redan

Вообщем,посмотрел второй фильм "Четыре смерти Валерия Чкалова".Он многое пересказывает,что есть в фильме искателей (или наоборот,искатели пересказывают его).Но есть там и другая инфа.А именно.Механик самолета И-180 Куракин в день вылета таинственным образом исчез.По-словам сына Чкалова-полковника ВВС в отставке Игоря,в США американцы воздвигли памятник Чкалову,на котором выбито:родился в 1904г.-убит в 1938г.Не погиб,а убит.Сталин пытался ухаживать за женой Ежова,но та отвергла его и открыто стала навязывать себя Чкалову.Роман у Чкалова с женой Ежова завертелся за неделю до его гибели.После гибели Чкалова был расстрелян его личный охранник и два офицера НКВД,засидевшие у него дома заполночь накануне вылета Павловича.Сам Чкалов постоянно чего-то опасался и под подушку себе всегда ложил пистолет.Про Беляйкина утверждается,что он был арестован и отсидел 5 лет,а в первый же день после отсидки и был зарезан.Оба фильма интересны еще тем,что в них показано много редких документальных кадров и фото тех лет.Вообщем,советую скачать и просмотреть,хотя бы только ради редких кино и фото-кадров.

----------


## alexvolf

Редан
Перестаньте глиссировать и пиарить и так распиареное.Какая жена Ежова- что предлагала и кому? У Ежова было две жены,кроме того он не дурак был выпить и хобби имел-альтернативный секс(что не отрицал на суде).Очень сомневаюсь что-бы В.П. имел интерес к Евгении Саламоновне сразу вопрос- и кто свечку держал? Теперь насчет упомянутого памятника- как на англицком языке слово убит? Памятник-то стоит до сих пор.Насчет Куракина-в 1987г появился еще один знаменитый свидетель подстроенной аварии -убийства слесарь(может сантехник) 7-го разряда некто Вязовятский который якобы скрывался от бдительного зорького ока НКВД целых 50 лет.О как!!!! Так вот он лично видел как подпиливали жалюзи на самолете (откройте архив КП 1985-88гг. еще не то увидите!!!).

----------


## Шум

> Нарком Обороны К.Е.Ворошилов собственноручно написал на вердикте Госкомиссии:"Слабо!"


Подскажите, пожалуйста, какое авиационное образование имел этот гений кавалерийских атак?

----------


## Nik Primopye

Уважаемые господа - участники дискуссии!

Вношу предложение - закрыть тему "Реальный Чкалов", оставив ее в том виде, "как есть". 

Причины: 
1 - тема была создана А.Соловьевым для оценки реакции на его измышления.  Соловьев своих целей добился и свое получил. 
2 - Все мифы Соловьва были разобраны, каждому мифу была дана соответствующая оценка. 
3 -Тема исчерпала себя, что подтверждено отсутствием в дискуссии автора темы.

И главная причина -
 пользуясь тем, что тема формально все еще открыта, началась новая волна обливания грязью Чкалова (и не только его). Причем, если А.Соловьев хотя бы пытался обосновать свои слова, то теперь и этого не надо. 
"А чего - всякому известно - в газетах писали, в кино казали - жена Чкалова изменяла ему, а сам Чкалов - пьяница, дебошир и нарушитель". 
И отвечать за свои слова не надо - это, мол, продолжение темы Соловьева. 
Очень удобно - для определенной категории людей.

Прошу общество поддержать мое предложение - закрыть тему.

Ничьих прав это не нарушит. 
Хочешь создать тему (к примеру) "Жена такого-то изменяла мужу" - ради бога. 
Под своим именем.
И отвечай за свои слова.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Nik Primopye;34093]Уважаемые господа - участники дискуссии!

Вношу предложение - закрыть тему "Реальный Чкалов", оставив ее в том виде, "как есть". 

 Уважаемый Ник
Рад приветствовать.Давно не появлялись.Поддерживаю Вашу мысль- потому как тема давно исчерпала себя и вылилась в обсуждение сказок-домыслов- примерно как в соседней ветке о Камчатском инциденте.Если только уважаемый Дмитрий или Nazar захотят повесить замочек на теме

----------


## Nik Primopye

[QUOTE=alexvolf;34094]


> Поддерживаю Вашу мысль- потому как тема давно исчерпала себя и вылилась в обсуждение сказок-домыслов- ...
> ...Если только уважаемый Дмитрий или Nazar захотят повесить замочек на теме



Уважаемый alexvolf,
привет Вам и спасибо за понимание и поддержку.

"захотят повесить замочек " - а почему нет?  Мнение, тем боле обоснованное - чего-то оно значит, я думаю.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Redan

Мне лично все-равно,закроют ветку или нет,не я её создавал.Я здесь лично привел только выдержки из того,что про Чкалова сняли кинодокументалисты.Так,что-все претензии к ним.А вот,что уважаемые форумчане скажут про это:

«Чкалов рассказывал, что когда погиб знаменитый летчик Анисимов, он подошел к месту гибели, взял в руки мозги друга, понюхал и сказал: «вчера не пил» и пошел прочь.»

http://www.testpilot.ru/memo/30/anisimov.htm

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Мне лично все-равно,закроют ветку или нет,не я её создавал.Я здесь лично.... Так,что-все претензии к ним.


Ну, а я о чем говорю? 
Очень удобно - для определенной категории людей.  "Я не я, и тема не моя".

Вам, г-н Redan, грех прибедняться. 
Вы ЛИЧНО, в постах   #265 и  #268 - походя, мимоходом оскорбили и О.Э. Чкалову, и В.П. Чкалова.
Формально, юридическим языком, это называется уголовным преступлением. Статья 130 УК РФ.
А проще, без юридических терминов - это называется подлостью. 
В любое время, и при любом политическом строе.

Да Вы это и без меня понимаете - такие душевные муки изобразили, перед тем как гадость сказать.

Не думаю, что для Вас все потеряно. 
Прекрасно было бы, если бы Вы просто извинились.

Я лично - Вас бы понял.

Ник

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А вот,что уважаемые форумчане скажут про это:
> «Чкалов рассказывал, что когда погиб знаменитый летчик Анисимов, он подошел к месту гибели, взял в руки мозги друга, понюхал и сказал: «вчера не пил» и пошел прочь.»


Вообще, если почитать первоисточник, то можно увидеть, что автор (Бронтман Лазарь Константинович. Дневники 1932–1947 гг. ) пишет об отношени летчиков к смерти вообще:




> Хочется записать несколько замечаний об отношении летчиков к бренной человеческой жизни. Постоянно видя смерть рядышком, они привыкли относиться к ней, говоря языком земного человека, бравируя и цинично.
> 
> Впервые я столкнулся с этим сидя на квартире у бывшего начальника штаба Щелковской бригады Аркадия Маркова. Он показывал мне фотоальбом аварий и с явным и искренним оживлением повествовал об обстоятельствах гибели друзей.
> 
> Чкалов рассказывал, что когда погиб знаменитый летчик Анисимов, он подошел к месту гибели, взял в руки мозги друга, понюхал и сказал: «вчера не пил» и пошел прочь. Рассказывал просто, как обычную вещь.
> 
> Павел Головин, повествуя о разбившихся, спокойно и весело говорил «Покойник Леваневский, летая там-то..»
> 
> Коккинаки рассказывал как-то о том, как он с Адамом Залевским был на аэродроме в Детском селе. При них происходили прыжки. И вот у двоих парашюты не раскрылись. Адам даже затрясся от удовольствия: «Ну вот — сейчас цирк будет». И очень обиделся, когда раскрылись. Поверхностно судя — Адама над немедля гнать из партии, а на самом деле — добрейший человек, на редкость отзывчивый товарищ.
> ...

----------


## Redan

Уважаемый,Nik Primopye!Никакого оскорбления не было-были приведены аргументы и факты,взятые из СМИ.Вы хотели факты-я их выложил.При этом я указал источники информации.

Вот еще один источник информации:

http://old.kurier.lt/default.asp?Top...ticleID=551887

а здесь обсуждают статью А.Соловьева:

http://www.historica.ru/index.php?showtopic=6063

Первый раз вижу,чтобы человеку,который собрал нужную информацию из открытых СМИ еще за это нужно извиняться...Здесь все-таки форум,а не суд.А какими источниками располагаете вы?

----------


## Олег



----------


## Nazar

Ну если Дмитрий, прочитав ветку после просьбы ее закрыть, не отреагировал на призывы, то и я пока этого делать не буду. Ветка продолжает функционировать, главное не скатываться до личных дрязг.

----------


## Олег

*Nazar*



> Ветка продолжает функционировать, главное не скатываться до личных дрязг.


 Ну если с гибелью Чкалова разобрались, позвольте выразить своё удивление по поводу его беспосадочного полёта в Америку. Мне удивительно, что два *одномоторных* самолёта успешно совершили эти полёты, в то время как *четырёхмоторный*Н-209 пропал...

----------


## alexvolf

> *Nazar*
>  Ну если с гибелью Чкалова разобрались, позвольте выразить своё удивление по поводу его беспосадочного полёта в Америку. Мне удивительно, что два *одномоторных* самолёта успешно совершили эти полёты, в то время как *четырёхмоторный*Н-209 пропал...


Олег
 Не только в то время пропадали 4-х моторные ЛА,запамятовал год но факт -при перелете на помощь пострадавшим от землетруса то-ли в Перу или Чили ,после промежуточной посадки и заправки в Исландии- над Атлантикой пропал наш Антей со всем экипажем,докторами,спасате  лями на борту.Причем средства связи на Ане были не те которые применялись на ДБ-А.Кстати в самый-разсамый свирепый год Болховитинова никто не репрессировал,как впрочем и ведущего инженера по самолету Тамма в отличие от катастрофы с Чкаловым.

----------


## Redan

Что касается удачных перелетов на АНТ-25 экипажей В.Чкалова и М.Громова,и неудачного на ДБ-А-экипажа Леваневского...АНТ-25 и ДБ-А-это совершенно две разные машины,созданные в разных КБ-Туполева и Болховитинова.АНТ-25- появился на много лет раньше,чем ДБ-А к 1936 и 1937-му гг.-он был хорошо испытан,облетан,доработан М.Громовым,а ДБ-А-был совершенно новым самолетом,сырым,недоработа  нным,экспериментальным...Чи  тайте книгу "Цейтнот Леваневского".Там об этом подробно рассказано...

Что касается вопроса (согласно данной ветке) о В.П.Чкалове...

Факт изгнания военного летчика В.Чкалова из рядов ВС СССР (тогда РККА)-на лицо!Все документы на этот счет сейчас-открыты и доступны.На этот счет есть и другой четырехсерийный документальный фильм телеканала ТВЦ-режиссёр и ведущий- Дягтерь...Основная причина изгнания В.Чкалова из рядов ВВС -пьянство...Уважаемый админ данного форума-Nazar-офицер!Его легендарный батя-тоже офицер МА СФ.Они должны подтвердить мои слова,что изгнание офицера из рядов ВС-это позор!

Пьянство!...Это-всгда было главной причиной изгнания офицера из рядов ВС...Одни пьют от радости,другие-от горя...Всем тяжело,все пьют,но не все спиваются!Приведу пару грустных примеров.На Дальнем Востоке,в гарнизоне МА Монгохто,в конце 60-начале 70 х гг.,один из летчиков самолета ТУ-16 допился до такой степени,что стал публично есть сырую курицу!С позором был изгнан из ВВС!Был офицерский Суд Чести!Приезжал даже Командир Дивизии!Сорвали офицерские погоны перед офицерским строем на плацу!У другого пилота,там же,тогда,жена-парикхмахер,ушла в загул,скурвилась,сблядовал  ась:её муж-хороший,симпатичный парень-прекрасный специалист,с высшим-военным образованием-пилот ТУ-16-застрелился из табельного!Приказом комполка,она,эта драная сука,была в 24 часа выдворена с позором из гарнизона!В гарнизоне МА Остров в 70-х гг. один,выгнаный с позором за пьянство,офицер,в снежную метель,склонялся в стельку пьяным в офицерском кителе с оторванными погонами по-помойкам и с протянутой рукой,как нищий-попрошайка!Потом он бысто погиб:перепутал граненый стакан с водкой-залпом выпил аналогичный стакан с уксусом...

Пьянство-это беда,это-боль!Много хороших и грамотных людей (и летчиков) погибло из-за этого.То,что В.П.Чкалов-пил много-указано давно везде.Не пил бы он,уверен,был бы жив,и,в годы ВОВ,отлично бил бы немчуру,не хуже,чем Кожедуб или Покрышкин!К сожалению,этого не произошло-Сталин со своей Ежово-Бериевской сворой доканали Валерия!А он не сдержался,да любой на его месте,сделал бы тоже самое!Бросайте пить,мужики!А,Чкалов,все-равно в нашей памяти останется,как хороший летчик,совершивший два тяжелых и легендарных  перелета (пусть и в составе экипажа)-на о.Удд и через Сп в Штаты!Добрая ему память!

----------


## Redan

Уважаемый,alexvolf!Здесь вы найдете нужную инфу про катастрофу над Атлантикой военно-транспортного советского борта:

http://vta81vtap.narod.ru/frame.htm

----------


## Redan



----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну может хватит уже? Вы еще пойдите почитайте МК и начните всерьез обсуждать всю ту чушь, которую там пишут... Какой-то журналист написал какую-то бредятину, Вы тут же подхватываете и развиваете "стройные" теории, делаете далеко идущие выводы...

Может и вправду пора уже ветку прикрывать? Какая-то пустопорожняя болтовня с дурным привкусом...

----------


## Redan



----------


## Д.Срибный

Во-первых, моя фамилия все же Срибный, не знаю почему Вы упорно называете меня Скрибным. 
Во-вторых, на сайте "военных-летчиков-испытателей", то что Вы называете "инфой" - взято из дневников журналиста по фамилии Бронтман, полную цитату из которого я Вам привел на предыдущей странице и которую Вы, видимо, не заметили.
Если верить этому Бронтману, то практически все летчики-испытатели какие-то моральные уроды. 
За свою жизнь я был знаком со многими летчиками, но, таких, как пишет он - не встречал. Предпочту поверить своему собственному опыту, чем какому-то Бронтману.
Хотите верить Бронтману - это Ваше дело. Но не надо выдавать слова какого-то писаки за истину в последней инстанции.

----------


## Redan



----------


## Д.Срибный

> Что касается,Бронтмана...Плох он или хорош-но он очевидец!


Слышали такое выражение "врет, как очевидец"?
Во-первых, про Чкалова он пишет якобы со слов самого Чкалова.
Во-вторых, про Адама Залевского он пишет якобы со слов Коккинаки.
Какой он очевидец? Пересказчик того, что кто-то рассказал, да еще вопрос - рассказывал ли на самом деле или все это выдумки. Анализировать то, что он там насочинял, нет ни времени, а главное - нет желания. Тем более, что все это проверке не поддается. 

Вот интервью реального, невымышленного ветерана Вы перепроверили... А пересказ каких-то слухов каким-то "королем пера" Вы сразу принимаете за непреложную истину... парадокс....

----------


## Redan



----------


## alexvolf

Redan
Как всегда начали за здравие-кончили за упокой.Мимолетом навешали ярлыки.Ставите диагнозы по психическому состоянию В.П.-по кадрам кинохроники-превзошли самого Кашперовского с Чумаком-первый хоть операции по ТВ проводил,второй воду своей энергетикой заряжал.Вести разговор с вами далее бессмысленно-как понял каких-либо фактов у вас нет,одни эмоции от просмотренных кинофильмов.

----------


## Redan

Но ведь и вы,уважаемый сударь,не привели ни одного факта!Я-то хоть,худо-бедно,привел,а вы-нет-одно бездоказательное пустословие...Делаете из человека икону.Зачем?Смысл?У меня сложилось впечатление,что вы-ярый КПСС-овец.Я-не говорю,что это плохо,но и,что хорошо-так же не скажу...Извините,если не прав.Что касается В.П.-факты давайте,факты,а не свое умозаключение,основаное на советской коммунистической пропаганде,где цензором выступали КПСС и КГБ,да Союз Писателей,состоящий из оных!

----------


## CINN

> В.П.-факты давайте,факты,а не свое умозаключение,основаное на советской коммунистической пропаганде,где цензором выступали КПСС и КГБ,да Союз Писателей,состоящий из оных!


Чем "Огонёк" коротича конца 80-х, начала 90- х лучше?  :Rolleyes: 
А, судя по Вашей горячности, именно оттуда "факты" черпаете...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ..Вот,согласно одним из них (увы,источник уже не помню,вроде-бы согласно бывшему покойному...
> ...Блин,не помню точно уже...Я-не хотел об этом здесь говорить...
> ...присутствует дочь В.П.Чкалова.Мой низкий поклон ей...
> ...Вы меня сами вынуждаете на это...
> 
> ....Так вот,согласно открытым данным,Н.И.Ежов был влюблён в жену Чкалова или она была его тайной любовницей,либо он наоборот,хотел добиться её.


Г-н Redan,
в своем сообщении в этой теме -   #265 от 19.11.2008 Вы обвинили жену Чкалова в супружеской измене.
Публично. 

Не  обсуждаю моральную сторону подобного поступка.

Обвинение в супружеской измене  всегда было одним из самых тяжких. 
При подтверждении таких обвинений суды разводят людей, делят детей, рушатся карьеры. Часто дело кончается кровью (см. Redan, пост #306 в этой ветке).

Такие заявления - должны быть подтверждены на 100%.

Бремя доказательств лежит на обвинителе.
Приведите доказательства правдивости Ваших слов. 

Вы - мужчина 40 лет, работник органов - поэтому не надо ссылаться на надписи на заборах, телефильмы, непомню-чьи-слова и пр. 
Необходимы доказательства. Факты, как Вы любите говорить.
Собственноручно подписанное признание. Заверенные должным образом свидетельства очевидцев. Результаты анализов ДНК на предметах туалета. 
Доказательства.

И второй вопрос по Вашему выступлению #265 от 19.11.2008.
Вы заявили "...Вы меня сами вынуждаете на это..."
Поясните, кто вынудил Вас сделать Ваше заявление #265 от 19.11.2008.
Были это голоса в Вашей голове, или это -  какой-то участник форума. 
Если это был конкретный участник - назовите, кто и когда принуждал Вас к подобным заявлениям. 

Не прощаюсь, мы должны встретиться снова,
Ник

PS 
Надеюсь, участники дискуссии понимают, что мои вопросы ни в коей мере не касаются личности г-на Redan.
Лично я с ним не знаком. 
Все обсуждение будет касаться его заявлений.
В связи с изменившейся обстановкой - снимаю свое предложение остановить тему о Чкалове. Необходимо получить полную ясность.

----------


## alexvolf

У меня сложилось впечатление,что вы-ярый КПСС-овец.Я-не говорю,что это плохо,но и,что хорошо-так же не скажу...Извините,если не прав.Что касается В.П.-факты давайте,факты,а не свое умозаключение,основаное на советской коммунистической пропаганде,где цензором выступали КПСС и КГБ,да Союз Писателей,состоящий из оных![/QUOTE]

 Redan
 Профессионално любите  ярлыки и бирки разные вешать-почти как в 37г.Обьяснили-бы тогда слово "ЯРЫЙ"- советую словарь В.Даля посмотреть.Теперь насчет фактов- привел исторический 1.факт- у Ежова было две жены.Ни с первой Титова(1897-1988гг) ее девичья фамилия,ни со второй-Гладун-Хаютина(1904-1939гг) у В.П. романа не было.2.факт-Ежов и Чкалов любили выпить,но алкашами не были(доказывать нечого-общеизвестно.3.факт личный охраник у Чкалова появился после избрания его в Совет национальностей Верховного Совета СССР 12 декабря 1937г,фамилия его Иван Иванович Варенов и его никто не расстреливал после гибели В.П.(участник ВОВ),как и двоих как вы написали заседевшихся до поздна чекистов (как службист"оттуда" запросите по своим каналам).Инженер Лазарев нашелся -советовал же вам перечитать письмо(или донос) Г.А.Гинзбурга в ЦК ВКП(б) цитирую:"Я тут же сказал об этом ведущему инженеру по испытаниям В.Лазареву и поинтересовался,кто это разрешил сделать.Он не ответил ничего конкретного...".
Хочу так же обратить внимание участников форума на то о чем выше написал и пытается выдать за правду Редан и компания ТВ журналюг опубликовано в цикле романов Юлиана Семенова "Экспансия" заключительная часть называлась "Отчаяние"-не полинитесь прочитать.Юлиан не только про Штирлица писал.И последнее Редан когда начнете МУХ от КОТЛЕТ отличать...

----------


## Redan



----------


## Nik Primopye

> Уважаемые.....я основываюсь на.....два документальных фильма (которые можно скачать выше) и один четырехсерийный....
> Например,я не понимаю,почему вы не верите фильму.... 
> ....По-слухам (воробушек на ушко чирикнул),Пиманов-генерал ФСО .....
> ....В четвертый раз уже спрашиваю:приведите свои источники информации!


Г-н Redan,
оскорбить, оболгать человека - легко (а некоторым - еще и приятно).
А отвечать за свои слова - тяжело и трудно. 

Вы ЛИЧНО выступили с заявлениями -  Вы ЛИЧНО и отвечаете за сказанное. 
Если Вы солгали, оскорбили, оклеветали человека - я назову Вас подлецом и негодяем.
Если Вы докажете, что сказанное Вами правда - я отвечу за свои слова, принесу Вам извинения через СМИ.
Мало Вам покажется - отвечу по суду. 

Все зависит от Вас, дорогой г-н Redan.

Отмечу, что Вы уже начали говорить неправду.
Я Вас спросил --
цитата - ""в своем сообщении в этой теме - #265 от 19.11.2008 Вы обвинили жену Чкалова в супружеской измене.
Публично. Приведите доказательства правдивости Ваших слов.""
Вы отвечаете --
цитата - """я основываюсь на ....два документальных фильма . и один четырехсерийный документальный фильм""

Вы говорите неправду. Или ложь - как Вам больше нравится?
Вот как Вы сказали в действительности --
цитата -""...источник уже не помню,вроде-бы согласно бывшему покойному...генерал-полковнику Д.Волкогонову или .....журналисту-историку Леониду Млечену).Блин,не помню точно уже..""
Реальный Чкалов

Как видите, никаких телефильмов и в помине нет. Тогда вопрос - зачем лжете?

Еще раз повторю - неважно, на каком заборе Вы что-то прочитали, что Вам "воробушек на ушко чирикнул" - Вы отвечаете за СВОИ слова.  "Воробушек" - будет отвечать за свои дела сам.

Вы прекрасно знаете, что верить на слово - никому не стоит. 
Ваши слова --цитата-""понравился очерк с бывшим ветераном МА-балтийцем...............я его даже препроверял.""
Реальный Чкалов

Давайте не будем "тянуть кота за хвост".
Приводите ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВА вашего утверждения - "жена Чкалова изменяла мужу".
Или признавайтесь, что у Вас доказательств нет. 
Приносите Форуму свои извинения - и закроем тему.

Ник

PS 
-еще раз убедительно прошу Вас - не ссылайтесь на телефильмы. Великовозрастный сотрудник органов обязан знать, какие кино-фотодокументы признаются доказательствами.
Телефильмы - не доказательства.  Это вид пропаганды, который следует за "генеральной линией".
Расчитан на промывку мозгов дуракам.

PPS -
единственное утверждение, с которым я выступил в нашей дискуссии --цитата-""""в  #265 от 19.11.2008 Вы обвинили жену Чкалова в супружеской измене. Публично."" То, что Вы выступили с таким заявлением - это факт. Любой может прочитать в #265.
Я Вас даже подлецом пока не назвал. Так что пока и доказывать мне ничего не надо. Все зависит от Вас.

----------


## Nazar

> ""в своем сообщении в этой теме - #265 от 19.11.2008 Вы обвинили жену Чкалова в супружеской измене.


Уважаемый Ник , видимо каждый хочет в написанном находить то что ему выгодно , вот Вы нашли в этом посте обвинение , а я вижу только предположение ни к чему не обязывающее



> *Так вот,согласно открытым данным,Н.И.Ежов был влюблён в жену Чкалова или она была его тайной любовницей,либо он наоборот,хотел добиться её*


Вам же наверное должно быть прекрасно известно какими словами в русском языке выражается утверждение , слова *или и либо*  в этот список точно не входят.
А вообще ветка начинает как-то дурно пахнуть и скорее всего очень скоро будет закрыта , если не войдет в нормальное русло.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Я в принципе не могу понять людей, которые тащат всякие грязные сплетни на всеобщее обозрение. 
Было ли... не было - какое кому дело? Что за удовольствие - копаться в чужом белье? Стоит кому-то запустить в оборот какую-нибудь грязную историю - сразу найдутся любители подхватить и посмаковать.
То же касается всевозможных "разоблачителей". Гораздо проще разрушать и втаптывать в грязь, чем заниматься созидательной работой. Если есть желание внести вклад в историю - поле для деятельности огромно, посмотрите на работы на нашем сайте - люди работают в архивах, встречаются с ветеранами, закрывают белые пятна нашей истории. Вот труд, действительно заслуживающий уважение и благодарность.
Да, далеко не все герои нашей истории были ангелами. Они были живыми людьми, в их жизни случалось всякое, но каков бы ни был их вклад в историю - реальный или преувеличенный, он есть и навсегда в ней останется.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Уважаемый Ник , видимо каждый хочет в написанном находить то что ему выгодно , вот Вы нашли в этом посте обвинение , а я вижу только предположение ни к чему не обязывающее
> 
> Вам же наверное должно быть прекрасно известно какими словами в русском языке выражается утверждение , слова *или и либо*  в этот список точно не входят.
> А вообще ветка начинает как-то дурно пахнуть и скорее всего очень скоро будет закрыта , если не войдет в нормальное русло.


Уважаемый Nazar,

каждый находит в написанном то, что автор написал . Многим даже удается понять смысл написанного.

Г-н Redan сказал то, что сказал. 
Попробуйте приложить сказанное им к СВОЕЙ родственнице. Возможно, найдете что-то новое.

Я слабо владею русским языком. Поэтому мне НЕизвестно, какими словами в русском языке выражается утверждение.
Думаю, что любыми. Все зависит от мастерства автора.
Прошу оценить такую грамматическую конструкцию:
 (это - только иллюстрация!)
"Вы *или* дурак,*или* урод. *Либо* то и другое вместе." 
Возможно, услышавший такое в свой адрес - примет это за утверждение.
 А Вы? Увидите *"предположение ни к чему не обязывающее"*?

Чем эта ветка пахнет - мне понятно с первых постов г-на А.Соловьева.
Мои предложения по данной ветке опубликованы 28.11.2008.
Реальный Чкалов

Ник

PS
Свои предложения о правилах дискуссий на Форуме я высказал 09.06.2008
Дополнения в правила форума
Давайте обсудим еще раз.

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый Ник.
Не надо в очередной раз придуриваться и искать выгодный для себя смысл слов.
Если уж Вы такой принципиальный , давайте разберем , по частям, смысл фразы , поехали



> Так вот,согласно открытым данным,*Н.И.Ежов был влюблён в жену* Чкалова или она была его тайной любовницей,либо он наоборот,хотел добиться её


Часть первая , *Н.И.Ежов был влюблён в жену*  , это как-то оскорбляет ее как женщину ? Не знаю , может это оскорбляет Вас ?

Часть вторая *или она была его тайной любовницей* , пальцем ткните мне неразумному , где здесь утверждение ? А я Вам скажу , Вы увидели то , что хотели , дабы в очередной раз высказать свои мысли по поводу изменений правил форума , привлечения к суду за оскорбления и клевету и так далее . Я  думаю , здесь это мало кому интересно.

Часть третья ,*либо он наоборот,хотел добиться её*, то что мужчина хочет добиться расположения женщины , по Вашему , независимо от исхода этих действий , как-то ее оскорбляет и дискредитирует ? Или это опять-же возмущает Вас лично?

А вообще вылезайте ( не только Вы ) из чужих постелей , взрослые люди же.



> Свои предложения о правилах дискуссий на Форуме я высказал 09.06.2008
> Дополнения в правила форума
> Давайте обсудим еще раз.


Не думаю что это хорошая идея. :Wink:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Уважаемый Ник.
> Не надо в очередной раз придуриваться и искать выгодный для себя смысл слов.
> Если уж Вы такой принципиальный , давайте разберем , по частям, смысл фразы , поехали
> Часть первая , *Н.И.Ежов был влюблён в жену*  , это как-то оскорбляет ее как женщину ? Не знаю , может это оскорбляет Вас ?
> Часть вторая *или она была его тайной любовницей* , пальцем ткните мне неразумному , где здесь утверждение ? А я Вам скажу , Вы увидели то , что хотели , дабы в очередной раз высказать свои мысли по поводу изменений правил форума , привлечения к суду за оскорбления и клевету и так далее . Я  думаю , здесь это мало кому интересно.
> Часть третья ,*либо он наоборот,хотел добиться её*, то что мужчина хочет добиться расположения женщины , по Вашему , независимо от исхода этих действий , как-то ее оскорбляет и дискредитирует ? Или это опять-же возмущает Вас лично?
> А вообще вылезайте ( не только Вы ) из чужих постелей , взрослые люди же.
> Не думаю что это хорошая идея.


Уважаемый Nazar,

Часть первая - Вы перешли к прямым оскорблениям. 
Если Вы хотите продолжать в таком же духе, и не будете прятаться за мундир СуперМодератора - давайте перейдем в "Курилку" (Не ходи сюда!), и я Вам все подробно объясню.

Часть вторая  - что я хотел сказать - я сказал. Не приписывайте мне Ваши домыслы. 
Надо мне будет сказать - я прямо и скажу, без шелухи.

Часть третья  - Вы не Redan.  Поэтому - не говорите за него.
Говорите за себя. Скажите прямо - Вы одобряете высказывания г-н Redan. 
Меня Вы этим не удивите. 
А может - Вы и есть г-н Redan? 

Объяснять Вам, что может оскорбить женщину - не моя задача. 

Мои предложения о правилах дискуссий  - думаю, хорошая идея. Потому и предложено.

Ник

----------


## Морячок

Господа хорошие,
мне представляется - следует прекратить обсуждать поведение - реальное или мнимое - родных и близких В.П.Чкалова. Это - не тема для данного форума.
Я понимаю, что нынче стало модным рассматривать историю своей страны "через постель". Но - давайте не станем уподобляться некоторым представителям "второй древнейшей профессии". Меня, как человека, и как мужчину - мутит от подобного. Интересуют кого эта тема - обратитесь на ТВ, там полнО передач, где копаются в грязном белье.
Предлагаю оставить в покое людей. 

Что же касается личности самого Чкалова - полностью согласен со словами Д.Срибного - 


> далеко не все герои нашей истории были ангелами. Они были живыми людьми, в их жизни случалось всякое, но каков бы ни был их вклад в историю - реальный или преувеличенный, он есть и навсегда в ней останется


Я позволю себе еще добавить - надо видеть и понимать разницу между реальным человеком и пилотом В.В.Чкаловым, и той легендой - "Валерием Чкаловым", которая была создана в 30-е годы и которая пережила свое время. Мне представляется - дискуссия ведется (зашкаливая за рамки приличия) по причине этого непонимания. 
Надо отдавать себе отчет, о том, что незаурядная личность В.Чкалова была талантливо использована советской пропагандой. Я не вкладываю в это понятие негативного смысла - наоборот, я считаю, что эта легенда принесла много положительного в плане пропаганды достижений советской авиации, пробуждения интереса молодежи к авиационной тематике. Я с удовольствием вспоминаю фильм Михаила Калатозова "Валерий Чкалов" - и, полагаю, не одинок в этом. Кстати - Г.Байдуков там выступает в качестве одного из авторов сценария.
Но! - также, следует понимать и то, что В.П.Чкалов-легенда - такой же "брэнд" (как бы это сейчас назвали), как и "шахтер Алексей Стаханов", "машинист Петр Кривонос", "трактористка Паша Ангелина". Это - явления своего времени. Пытаться воспринимать их в наше время так же, как это воспринималось семь десятилетий назад - по меньшей мере, наивно. 
Никому в голову не придет сегодня воплощать в жизни призыв "Женщина - на трактор!" - ведь так? 
И еще. Любую историческую личность можно рассматривать двояко - обсуждать реальные факты, связанные с ней, или свое отношение к этим фактам. Давайте не забывать об этом. Иначе - то, что получится (получилось) - конструктивным обсуждением назвать никак нельзя.

----------


## FLOGGER

Присоединяюсь!

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Д.Срибный

Согласен. Тема себя исчерпала. Закрываем.

----------

